# NEW YORK | 50 Hudson Yards | 299m | 981ft | 58 fl | T/O



## Vertical_Gotham

Funkyskunk2 said:


> I'm still hopeful the 62 floors is without the full 3 million square feet. If it isn't it would result in a massive, wide tower.
> They wouldn't really only do 62 floors, right?



Yea that would be a concern for me as well. That lot is enormous and Related could very well make a wide 62 floor tower. I hope not.


It would be a waste with this kind of rare assemblage with that kind of space, especially in Manhattan to just build a fatty. Lol.


They have the opportunity to develop another iconic supertall of great height & proportions! :cheers:


----------



## TonyNYC

Citi at 2 WTC would be Awesome, but I could see Chase going to the World Financial Center insetad of HY


----------



## KillerZavatar

if it is blocking the view on the best looking building of the area, it better looks good itself


----------



## tim1807

KillerZavatar said:


> if it is blocking the view on the best looking building of the area, it better looks good itself


Indeed.


----------



## Vertical_Gotham

KillerZavatar said:


> if it is blocking the view on the best looking building of the area, it better looks good itself


True... unless Related plans to make this building even more iconic. :cheers:


----------



## WillBuild

RobertWalpole said:


> The HY will be very convenient for every commuter.


It's good, but with only one direct subway line and the next closest lines 2 Avenues away, it cannot compete with WTC with its 2-3-4-5-A-C-E-J-Z-R and Path.

For regional rail it is well located and the Hudson River Greenway makes for a very good bike commute option.

To be fair, if it's between 2WTC and HY, I'm simply biased and will use whatever I can get to root for the downtown option


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

WillBuild said:


> It's good, but with only one direct subway line and the next closest lines 2 Avenues away, it cannot compete with WTC with its 2-3-4-5-A-C-E-J-Z-R and Path.
> 
> For regional rail it is well located and the Hudson River Greenway makes for a very good bike commute option.
> 
> To be fair, if it's between 2WTC and HY, I'm simply biased and will use whatever I can get to root for the downtown option


A good point. But still, WTC has some of the best transport links in the country. So that's always going to come out on top.

HY has done extremely well for the situation it is in. It's not easy to broach an entirely new cluster in a city as big as New York. In the broader sense, HY represents one of the biggest developments for NY in decades. No in terms of structures or office space, but in terms of the overall personality of the city.

HY will exceed its purely objective measure because of that. So while it may not be as absolutely well connected as WTC, it has the added benefit of only getting better in the future.


----------



## Vertical_Gotham

2 Hudson Boulevard to be designated 50 Hudson Yards


----------



## RobertWalpole

It looks like the E-Tower was redesigned. It's also now 1,000 feet tall.


----------



## ZZ-II

RobertWalpole said:


> It looks like the E-Tower was redesigned. It's also now 1,000 feet tall.


That's cool news! But why can't the coach tower be a supertall as well .....


----------



## germantower

^^ Some will always complain.


----------



## Kanto

ZZ-II said:


> That's cool news! But why can't the coach tower be a supertall as well .....


They should have rather raised the North Tower than the E Tower. Even with 1 000 feet the E Tower will be just a secondary object in the skyline hno:


----------



## Hudson11

Kanto, given where the rail yards are located, it will be one of four giant sour thumbs. 10 HY is going to look completely out of place when it tops out, and it's not even a supertall


----------



## Eric Offereins

RobertWalpole said:


> It looks like the E-Tower was redesigned. It's also now 1,000 feet tall.


that doesn't seem to be the only change. Where did the setbacks go?


----------



## solgoldberg

Hudson11 said:


> Kanto, given where the rail yards are located, it will be one of four giant sour thumbs. 10 HY is going to look completely out of place when it tops out, and it's not even a supertall


I'm curious as to what you mean: can you expand on your statement?

10 HY is only ~150 feet taller than One Penn Plaza, which is less than 3 avenues away.

This render doesn't look bad to me:









Visualhouse via newyorkyimby.com

Thanks.


----------



## Hudson11

solgoldberg said:


> 10 HY is only ~150 feet taller than One Penn Plaza, which is less than 3 avenues away


exactly that, 1 Penn is the only tower relatively close in height, and its further inland. Same as the Empire State Building. 10 HY will be the attention grabber of the area. If you're sailing on the Hudson or walking down the west side, this tower will likely be the first to draw your attention, as there is nothing that tall so close to the river.


----------



## seb.nl

When all towers would be over 300m the cluster would look a bit odd i think.


----------



## germantower

^^ I don´t agree with you. Height doesn´t make a building interesting looking, but it´s design does. So why would a four 1000 feet + tower cluster with a neat design look odd at all?


----------



## RobertWalpole

Eric Offereins said:


> that doesn't seem to be the only change. Where did the setbacks go?


The setbacks and the observation deck were never visible from the west, just like Coach's setbacks aren't visible from the east.


----------



## Vertical_Gotham

RobertWalpole said:


> The setbacks and the observation deck were never visible from the west, just like Coach's setbacks aren't visible from the east.


I just find it odd. On their FB account cover page (top), the view from the west of the Equinox tower looks completely different.


----------



## Funkyskunk2

That's the really old one.


----------



## seb.nl

germantower said:


> So why would a four 1000 feet + tower cluster with a neat design look odd at all?


I always feel that varying heights make for a more natural buildup in cityplanning, skyline wise. With to much contrast between the cluster and it's surroundings the area could end up looking like a bunch of (probably good looking) sticks in the sand...


----------



## iamtheSTIG

^^no need to worry though as there will be many other towers varying from 100-400m around them, like this image, but there will be even more towers to the north:


----------



## RobertWalpole

There will be many towers to the north. I think it's a matter of time before the full-block warehouses to the south are redeveloped.


----------



## Simfan34

Eric Offereins said:


> that doesn't seem to be the only change. Where did the setbacks go?


I like it better without them!


----------



## Eric Offereins

^^ I don't. It would make this a very average tower. But it seems we don't have to worry about it:




RobertWalpole said:


> The setbacks and the observation deck were never visible from the west, just like Coach's setbacks aren't visible from the east.


----------



## RobertWalpole

Correct. The North and South towers slope back in opposite directions. The North tower's eastern facade slopes and has setbacks (and the protruding observation) deck, and the South tower's west facade slopes and has setbacks. The non-sloping facade of each tower goes straight up. 122 Leadenhall in London, which KPF also designed, is the same in that the non-sloping facade is a vertical cliff that goes straight up


----------



## solgoldberg

RobertWalpole said:


> Correct. The North and South towers slope back in opposite directions. The North tower's eastern facade slopes and has setbacks (and the protruding observation) deck, and the South tower's west facade slopes and has setbacks. The non-sloping facade of each tower goes straight up. 122 Leadenhall in London, which KPF also designed, is the same in that the non-sloping facade is a vertical cliff that goes straight up


KPF is also the workhome of themodulorman, who is the once-a-month source of photos from the South Tower construction site. The modulorman produces decent, high-res, overviews.

Geoff Butler is the "senior project manager, structural - HY" who is the source of the low-resolution photos that appear once a month on the 
Hudson Yards pinterest page. Mr. Butler has a structural bent to his photos.


----------



## Vertical_Gotham

*Revealed: 50 and 55 Hudson Yards*
http://newyorkyimby.com/2013/12/revealed-50-and-55-hudson-yards.html



> Related has new renderings up at Time Warner Center depicting The Hudson Yards, and in addition to dramatic changes for the Equinox Tower, a model depicting 50 and 55 Hudson Yards has been revealed. As YIMBY reported in early October, Related has expanded their presence in the neighborhood dramatically, acquiring the entire block to the north of the railyards. The two new buildings increase the site’s scope by nearly 4 million square feet....
> 
> *Read more in link*


:cheers:


----------



## Vertical_Gotham

Keep in mind this tower design is still in its infancy. 

RW over at the 30HY thread mentioned it has a series of setbacks and as you can see they probably designed it that way so it would not impede the view of 30 HY from the North.

Just look at the base! It is HUGE.. The base covers the whole plot. Orig I had thought that this will be 1,200 ft and I believe based from the photos the height is a little taller than 35 HY. So I revise my estimate for the height for this tower to be 1,100 – 1,150ft tops.


----------



## #99

That base could take it so much higher.


----------



## Vertical_Gotham

#99 said:


> That base could take it so much higher.


 yea I agree. The good thing it's def not to late to change it.  Maybe if they could incorporate a little plaza and just build this taller which they can definitely do. 

hopefully, Related will ultimately decide that this will be their new "signature tower" and make this even more epic than 30 HY.


----------



## #99

Certainly has the look of something being limited due to it not being the main piece of the puzzle.

Just keep adding steps maybe 5 or 6 more?

:cheers:


----------



## Manitopiaaa

I'm sorry but that design is awful. What a disappointment :/


----------



## iamtheSTIG

I hope this design changes... It's far too stubby

it's crying for either another 1 or 2 set back levels on top, or for the tower to be slimmer

It has potential, but if it doesn't change it's proportions, then i'll be disappointed


----------



## Hudson11

I doubt that this tower will be much taller than 35 HY. It's massive though


----------



## RobertWalpole

Hudson11 said:


> I doubt that this tower will be much taller than 35 HY. It's massive though


I agree. For one thing, it will have a massive, full-block, multistory retail component which will eat up a lot of square footage. It will probably be between 1,100 and 1,300 feet.


----------



## unmentioned

These things are unbelievably massive and bulky


----------



## Vertical_Gotham

RobertWalpole said:


> It will probably be between 1,100 and 1,300 feet.


 Taller than 30 HY would make me happy! Who knows if the commercial office market really start to really pick up, Related could just decide to build this really really tall should the market presents itself.

I wonder if Related will offer this at cost like 30HY and 10HY? If they do, the competition will not be able to compete.

I'm curious, I checked acris the other day and no transactions... Maybe the deal is done or close to being done or it's just taking time for this to reflect in the system? Whatever the case.... if they put it out there with this model , it is probably a done deal. :cheers:


----------



## N.Y.C.H

Hideous. Disappointing on design and height.


----------



## Vertical_Gotham

solgoldberg said:


> "Why feature these 2 towers (50 & 55)"? Practicality/$$/timeframe: 50 & 55 would be built on terra firma and 55 HY ALREADY has a tower foundation. Plus it has a direct connection to the #7 subway upper mezz. WRY would require a platform/platform foundations. I assume the 55 HY site will be officially Related's when the #7 extension opens for revenue service June 2014


 yea that makes sense. thanks!



> IIRC somebody had made a comment that there was, or would be soon, RFQs for the 55 HY structural steel out for bid.


 This is interesting. hmmmm. :cheers:


----------



## solgoldberg

Vertical_Gotham said:


> yea that makes sense. thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> This is interesting. hmmmm. :cheers:


Regarding the 55 HY RFP/RFQ/whatever it might be a product of my feeble brain. If it's not memory failure, you would find it in either this site or SSP.


----------



## McSky

Perhaps the Time Warner people won't mind having so much of their view to the north blocked if the building blocking them contains cool features, such as those below. Those huge floor plates create endless possibilities!


----------



## Vertical_Gotham

I'm sure the TW people would not mind as much. HY will be amazing area and a great place to be with lots of things going on.

It just occurred to me the views from 30 HY OD to the outside would be partially blocked by 50HY to for North facing views, but if you go to the higher levels of the OD you should have 360 pano views. 

30HY observation deck starts at 1,080ft high, so my guess is that 50HY will be at the most 1,100ft tall.


----------



## L.A.F.2.

I like the design here. Reminds me a lot of Georgia Pacific Tower:


----------



## Manitopiaaa

That GP building looks terrible! Please, no uke:


----------



## Blue Flame

Yeah, I agree, it is a bit too bulky for me as well.


----------



## citybooster

The new design has got to go. Too bulky and really not at all a good fit. And what about the Girasole? Where will that go in all this?


----------



## RobertWalpole

It's a placeholder for a newly-acquired site. This tower won't rise for a long time, but a full-block retail space might rise soon. Related does not own the Girasole site, so it's not shown on these models.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

L.A.F.2. said:


> I like the design here. Reminds me a lot of Georgia Pacific Tower:


I think this will end up a lot nicer than that tower, which is not bad in itself.

And I'm bored of super-thin towers. It's nice to see a real, thick, no-nonsense design every now and then.


----------



## RobertWalpole

I was looking at the exhibit again and noted that the McDs placeholder completely blocks the north view from the North Tower's observation deck, which is further reason to be believe that it will bear no semblance to the final design. Just as the North and South Towers were designed to ensure their respective views, the McDs Tower likely will do the same.


----------



## Vertical_Gotham

RobertWalpole said:


> I was looking at the exhibit again and noted that the McDs placeholder completely blocks the north view from the North Tower's observation deck, which is further reason to be believe that it will bear no semblance to the final design. Just as the North and South Towers were designed to ensure their respective views, the McDs Tower likely will do the same.


 Yea that was my observation a few posts up. The outside deck would be blocked partially at an elevation of 1,080 if 50 HuYa will be that tall.

They do have the higher inside Observation Decks that would be able to give unobstructed 360 views.


----------



## RobertWalpole

When you look at the model from the North, the observation deck's north view I'd completely obscured. (I think that the higher rooms are only for very expensive corporate events -- not the general public).

In addition, the current placeholder for the McD tower obscures the northern views if the upper floors of the TY Tower. Related will seek premium rents for that space, so I assume that the views will not be blocked by another Related project.


----------



## Vertical_Gotham

^^ 
I would not mind the setbacks on the western side and hope they maintain that, maybe if the do setbacks on the eastern side as well, so that it would taper and open up the Northern views from 30 Hudson OD. That way 50 Hudson maintains is height of 1,080- 1,100ft.


----------



## RobertWalpole

RobertWalpole said:


> When you look at the model from the North, the observation deck's north view I'd completely obscured. (I think that the higher rooms are only for very expensive corporate events -- not the general public).
> 
> In addition, the current placeholder for the McD tower obscures the northern views if the upper floors of the TY Tower. Related will seek premium rents for that space, so I assume that the views will not be blocked by another Related project.


----------



## Hudson11

the facade looks nice. If 30 HY's observation platform is still at 1080', this tower should be ~1100'
taken from the Hudson Yards Website: http://www.hudsonyardsnewyork.com/living-here/gallery/15-hudson-yards-13


----------



## Vertical_Gotham

^^ agreed and I know I'm in the minority here but I like this tower as a complimentary piece with the other towers.


----------



## Hudson11

35, 50, and 55 Hudson Yards all appear to have the glass-stone combination facade. Maybe there's a theme developing here.


----------



## Vertical_Gotham

Hudson11 said:


> 35, 50, and 55 Hudson Yards all appear to have the glass-stone combination facade. Maybe there's a theme developing here.


Yea It looks kind of like that.


----------



## Funkyskunk2

Looks like it is hiding. A shockingly fat rendition of the shockingly thin tower at 111 west 57th. Boo


----------



## N.Y.C.H

30 HY looks terrible in that render. Shrinking it ruined it for me. This tower doesn't seem as bad as I thought.


----------



## vitamin R

Hudson11 said:


> the facade looks nice. If 30 HY's observation platform is still at 1080', this tower should be ~1100'
> taken from the Hudson Yards Website: http://www.hudsonyardsnewyork.com/living-here/gallery/15-hudson-yards-13


This is a somewhat different design, interesting. However, the diamond-like design in the center makes the building look like its wearing a jock-strap.


----------



## droneriot

I don't like the Culture Tower at all, but this is the wrong thread for that. I'm undecided on 50HY, it's a bit boring, but also reminds me of many classic NYC buildings, except in a modern way. Haven't made up my mind yet on whether I like it or not. Is the design we know the final one?


----------



## Hudson11

probably not, but they're probably set on the setbacks and facade for that much detail to be included in a rendering.


----------



## droneriot

The perspective kind of makes it look like 30HY is leaning on 50HY, anyone remember the skyscraper leaning on another in Cloverfield?


----------



## MarshallKnight

^^ Great scene. Can't look at Time Warner Center without thinking about it. 

Anyway, what's striking to me is the way the two massive towers at 30 and 50 HY, even when "leaning" in opposite directions, will obstruct so much of each other's views. I guess those views aren't that critical to pricy office rents, but you kinda think things would be a little better if the towers were thinner (aka, taller) and offset further from one another. 

Still there is something pretty magical about two ESB-sized behemoths practically rubbing shoulders like that. Not even the Twins were that close together.


----------



## droneriot

Preliminary placeholder, then?

-edit- Directed at RW.


----------



## Eric Offereins

I still think this is terribly misplaced, but I may change my ,mind if we get some more detailed renders.


----------



## Vertical_Gotham

I know ALL of you are not particularly enamored with the current massing...

I wonder if it would be possible to use the old Equinox tower design for 50 Hudson and add a couple more set backs to the top for this design to be supertall at 1,050 - 1,100 ft??


----------



## Kanzyo Oliveira

Render speechless!


----------



## Funkyskunk2

As far as I know this is all office space. The e-tower had those great aerofoil shapes due to condos/hotel. That won't work here.

Like I mentioned before ICC in HK has the same amount of floor space(with a hotel), I hope the final design here has similar proportions.


----------



## Vertical_Gotham

Funkyskunk2 said:


> As far as I know this is all office space. The e-tower had those great aerofoil shapes due to condos/hotel. That won't work here. Like I mentioned before ICC in HK has the same amount of floor space(with a hotel), I hope the final design here has similar proportions.


Yea as far as I know 50 Hudson is 100% office. KPF could get a little more creative to achieve an office version of the equinox old design.

I agree the ICC would be a perfect tower. It would really look great in the skyline. :cheers:


----------



## Eric Offereins

awesome render, but that is the old one I think?


----------



## jhalsey

This will be amazing if it gets the go-ahead.


----------



## Vertical_Gotham

^^ I think I'm getting some people confused so my apologies. 

That rendering I posted is the old rendering for 35 Hudson Yards (E-Tower, aka Equinox Tower) and will not be used anymore.

Since it will not be used, I posted it in this thread to suggest that Related should transfer that design to this development (50 Hudson Yards)

Both the current 50 HY massing and the old 35HY design are kinda like wedding cake look that have the set backs needed to not completely block 30 HY tower when viewing from the North. This is why I believe they want to make 50 Hudson with all those setbacks and I assume if they decide to change the current design, the new design will probably have this feature.

Gosh this new numbering system with the addresses can be confusing. Lol


----------



## tim1807

Vertical_Gotham said:


> *Gosh this new numbering system with the addresses can be confusing. Lol*



You hit the nail on the head. Damn right it is confusing.


----------



## Eric Offereins

I preferred the original names for sure.


----------



## baseball1992

I like to keep this image on hand so i can remember the addresses.


----------



## Eric Offereins

^^ thanks.


----------



## ILNY

Some old building in the area.


----------



## MarshallKnight

^^ Isn't the Girasole "3 Hudson Boulevard?" One Hudson was the name Extell had for 55 HY.


----------



## Vertical_Gotham

MarshallKnight said:


> ^^ Isn't the Girasole "3 Hudson Boulevard?" One Hudson was the name Extell had for 55 HY.


Yea. Lol. Thanks for that. Will correct. My brain is fried with the address number system.


----------



## Jay

Vertical_Gotham said:


> Yep, that would be 35 Hudson Yards exactly at 1000'


It's more like 1100+ compared to the big one, unless the renderings are a little off.


----------



## Eric Offereins

They would probably take about 50% of this tower?


----------



## JohnFlint1985

Vertical_Gotham said:


> While the WTC complex is great, I prefer the eventual much larger HY cluster (Related phase 1 & 2, Brookfield Manhattan West, Hudson Blvd Phase 1 & 2) as it will be set up.
> 
> I think it would be fun entering this dense mini city, via the high line and exploring within in this maze of these towering concrete and glass vertical forest. Plus you will have these great public spaces within to explore such as Hudson Yards Plaza, phase 2 HY parks, MW plaza & the Hudson Boulevard. For me busy with the layout is good with this project = more fun factor. You may not feel like your in NYC within the Yards. It would be a different city feel within NYC imo.


I think it is wrong to compare these 2 mega developments. we compare apples with oranges. 

WTC complex has enormous amount of constrains - from the understanding that this a memorial, not just office towers, to a certain amount of office space that the place have to build, thus the size and architecture of the towers.

given all this, plus an underground cemetery, mall, numerous subway lanes and etc - WTC is a much more complex and difficult to built. besides it is owned by different entities which are not in agreement most of the time. for me it is a quagmire so once they will finish there, it will be a monument to human perseverance.

HY - have non of this. no relatives of the dead, no memorial, no certain way how the towers should look like and have certain size, no government involvement and etc. while it is technically challenging, it is much more straightforward process with way less headache. So once they will finish it including a new Penn station on the place of MSG as well as a new MSG somewhere, then we will see a very interesting result. but once again it is much more straightforward.


----------



## Funkyskunk2

Plus HY got a cheap price kick start thanks to the promise of residential money. It is also in the middle of nowhere compared to WTC.


----------



## Vertical_Gotham

In a recent Curbed NY article dated March 19th, it appears Related provided a updated graphic that now includes info on 50 Hudson Yards!
http://ny.curbed.com/archives/2014/03/19/heres_how_the_hudson_yards_platform_will_be_constructed.php

*50 Hudson Yards*
Size: *2.3 msf*
Height: *1,068 ft*
Stories: *62 floors*


----------



## Jay

Oh nice, hope it's beautiful! 

I feel like 35 Hudson yards needs a height update though because it definitely looks taller in the renderings.


----------



## triodegradable

Nice


----------



## Eric Offereins

good to get confirmed that 50HY will be supertall for sure. :cheers:


----------



## DubaiM

Vertical_Gotham said:


>


15 Hudson Yards looks really futuristic


----------



## triodegradable

:O


----------



## Hanyuu222

"Culture Shed" is a horrible name, but it looks great.


----------



## solgoldberg

Hanyuu222 said:


> "Culture Shed" is a horrible name, but it looks great.


IIRC, 15 Hudson yards is aka the "Culture Tower", adjacent to the "Culture Shed"

I note that the 2nd rendering (repeated below), right above the "15 Hudson Yards looks really futuristic" comment, does not even show 50 HY, the nominal subject of this thread:


----------



## Vertical_Gotham

duhleted


----------



## Hudson11

Vertical_Gotham said:


> *50 Hudson Yards*


...is missing from this rendering. :hmm: from this angle it will be in front of 55 to the right of 30.


----------



## Vertical_Gotham

^^^lol. My B. I got confused!!! Supposed to post in the 55 Hudson thread.


----------



## Scrapernab2

15 looks like a woman doing a hand-stand in some of those renders.


----------



## Maximalist

Like others, I like the buildings individually. But what causes me problems with the whole ensemble is that some of the buildings appear to be, or actually are, off-vertical. It kind of reminds me of crooked teeth pointing off in different directions.


----------



## Jay

Scrapernab2 said:


> 15 looks like a woman doing a hand-stand in some of those renders.


Haha yea it kinda does!


----------



## webeagle12

Vertical_Gotham said:


>


----------



## citybooster

Scrapernab2 said:


> 15 looks like a woman doing a hand-stand in some of those renders.


LOL, it does! Just crane your head and imagine upside down!


----------



## Hudson11

what, does nobody know what a 'corset' actually is :lol:


----------



## citybooster

Hudson11 said:


> what, does nobody know what a 'corset' actually is :lol:


 The fine ladies of the old days could hardly wait to get out of them every day, lol!


----------



## Ghostface79

Just a concept but not bad

http://piranhanyc.com/work/hudson-yards.html


----------



## Jay

Woah! 

I like it... very Asian, kinda


----------



## j-biz

Wow! That came outta nowhere! Looks pretty cool. I like the cantilevered base. Seems to be all the rage lately.


----------



## (:

It's similar to Foster's 425 park ave just without the fins...


----------



## citybooster

Hmmm......... getting much better, hopefully tweak it a little more and could really be something nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MarshallKnight

Ghostface79 said:


> Just a concept but not bad
> [/IMG]


Wow, great find! But when you say "just a concept," is there something that indicates this is not indicative of the design? The website just says: 



> Related commissioned us to create interior and exterior architectural perspectives to illustrate the prestigious Hudson Yards redevelopment project.


It's unfortunately a little vaguely worded, but I get more of an impression that this is the current design than something Piranha just came up with.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I like the current design more. Nicer setbacks and more impressive massing than this concept.


----------



## MarshallKnight

This feels like a refinement of the "staircase" design, as much as I like that model we've been seeing. 

I agree with the above 425 Park comparison but I think the "floating" cantilevers work better here. I find the cross bracing and the proportions of Foster's tower awkward.

But whatever the shape ultimately winds up being, I think the base cantilevering out over the sidewalk is subtly spectacular, as are those alternating double-height lobbies on the middle section.


----------



## Ghostface79

MarshallKnight said:


> Wow, great find! But when you say "just a concept," is there something that indicates this is not indicative of the design? The website just says:
> 
> 
> 
> It's unfortunately a little vaguely worded, but I get more of an impression that this is the current design than something Piranha just came up with.


You might be right considering the kind of work they do, which more creating renderings and promotional videos, but we don't have anymore information beyond that so I'm not sure we can say this is an actual proposal. I hope it is.


----------



## Vertical_Gotham

Woe, nice find is right. :cheers:

I would not necessarily say that this is a concept. This could be a design by KPF in its infancy, but at what stage? The big question afaic, Is this b4 the rendering we all have seen and know or was this just commissioned and this is the latest vision for 50 Hudson. 

Piranha is just like Neoscape, Visualhouse, DBox's of the world who has been commissioned to make a rendering under the directions of their client, the developer or Architect. Frankly, I'm shocked Related at this stage even commissioned a marketing firm to imagine 50 Hudson at this point.

Could Related be planning for both 50 & 55 Hudson to rise at the same time???


----------



## iamtheSTIG

I'm half and half about this; I love the cantilevered base and the 'floating' set backs; but something doesn't seem quite right; it may be the proportions or the positioning of the boxes ontop of one another... I don't know

Also; to say this building is 50m shorter than the north tower supposedly; the height difference seems quite a bit bigger than that....


----------



## solgoldberg

Vertical_Gotham said:


> Woe, nice find is right. :cheers:
> 
> I would not necessarily say that this is a concept. This could be a design by KPF in its infancy, but at what stage? The big question afaic, Is this b4 the rendering we all have seen and know or was this just commissioned and this is the latest vision for 50 Hudson.
> 
> Piranha is just like Neoscape, Visualhouse, DBox's of the world who has been commissioned to make a rendering under the directions of their client, the developer or Architect. Frankly, I'm shocked Related at this stage even commissioned a marketing firm to imagine 50 Hudson at this point.
> 
> Could Related be planning for both 50 & 55 Hudson to rise at the same time???


NY YIMBY has some commentary on the renderings:



> 50 Hudson Yards’ overall appearance is defined by blocky massing, with the tower divided between three sections. One of the building’s most notable features are double-height floors interspersed amongst the mid-levels, underlining both the flexibility of floor-plates, and the enormity of ceilings that would stretch above and beyond comparable new developments in Manhattan.
> 
> Flexibility is crucial given the shifting needs of financial companies, and by underscoring the potential for double-height floors — and column-free trading levels — Related is clearly making a play for a particular segment of the market.


AFAIK, the NYC area financial firms are shrinking...

http://newyorkyimby.com/2014/04/new-renderings-50-hudson-yards.html


----------



## Vertical_Gotham

FYI, Curiously the renderings for 50 Hudson has been removed from Piranha’s website.


----------



## citybooster

Vertical_Gotham said:


> FYI, Curiously the renderings for 50 Hudson has been removed from Piranha’s website.


 Possible updating on the design, want to hold off public presentation until they feel they have their best design?


----------



## Funkyskunk2

citybooster said:


> Possible updating on the design, want to hold off public presentation until they feel they have their best design?


Or maybe the Tishman purchase CHANGES EVERYTHING?!?!

In my dreams at least.


----------



## citybooster

Funkyskunk2 said:


> Or maybe the Tishman purchase CHANGES EVERYTHING?!?!
> 
> In my dreams at least.


 Hey,lol... I'll go with that!:banana:


We'll soon find out!


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

^^if they have 6.8m high floors for this supertall they must have a reason instead of being stupid


----------



## Jay

I think floor count matters to a small degree so I find it a little disappointing that it only has 48, but it could/will still be a great building!


----------



## LondoniumLex

I just remembered that Skadden is another potential anchor.


----------



## Vertical_Gotham

I have 20' loft like ceilings at my office and we all love it. It's airy and not claustrophobic and great acoustics too! . Honestly, if we would have to re-locate again, tall ceilings will be a requirement tops on our list. IMO, I feel that there is a trend for many companies today just wanting something diff than the traditional stuffy office space for their workers. Cheers


----------



## citybooster

I'm just glad the reduction from 62 to,48 stories did not reduce the height of the building....should be very interesting to see further, more detailed renders.


----------



## LondoniumLex

Unless Related has lined up a bank, Fox, Salesforce, or some other anchor tenant, the design and specs of This building are far from final, and construction won't start for years.
I'd like to see Fox anchor 50 HY;

Salesforce and Skadden anchor Tishman;

Ralph Lauren anchor Girasole; and

Some financial institution anchor 15 Penn.


----------



## citybooster

I highly doubt construction will not start for years, it certainly will likely be constructed with the progress of interested companies in the West Side within the next few years.


----------



## LondoniumLex

Colossal possible news!

http://nypost.com/2014/08/11/jpmorgan-eyeing-office-spaces-on-west-side-in-nj-and-delaware/


----------



## Vertical_Gotham

LondoniumLex said:


> Colossal possible news! http://nypost.com/2014/08/11/jpmorgan-eyeing-office-spaces-on-west-side-in-nj-and-delaware/


1.110 ft tall? 

That is great news! I hope Chase focuses to be an anchor. 

So the candidates are 50 Hudson, 15 Penn Plaza, 2 WTC and Manhattan West. 

:cheers:


----------



## LondoniumLex

I'm surprised Tushman's Spire isn't on the list. Maybe it has a tenant! Only in NY!!


----------



## LondoniumLex

This rendering of the tower, which we've seen previously, was in the Post's article earlier this week with a photo of Dimon next to it.


----------



## kingsc

What's the building next to it?


----------



## onewtclover

30 Hudson Yards, the "famous" North Tower of Phase 1. 










It's the tall one on the left, and the rendering is not very accurate; it'll be joined by several other towers, including the one that this thread is all about.


----------



## Vertical_Gotham

Love the façade for this tower.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I wonder what that material is.


----------



## Vertical_Gotham

*Taken today*

I wanted to focus on 50 Hudson since it’s the new kid on the block.









*34th Street side*










*34th Street side*










*10th Ave and 33rd Street*










*10th Ave side*










*Boulevard Entrance*










*Boulevard side*










*33rd street canyon between 30 & 50 Hudson Yards*










*10th Avenue *


----------



## MarshallKnight

^^ Thanks for posting! Even if there's not too much new information, the more towers they include in the model, the more representative it'll be of the overall experience. I hope someone, maybe the Skyscraper Museum, will assemble a model that includes both HY Phases, Manhattan West and the other Hudson Blvd towers.

But man, look at the massing of 50 HY -- it's girthy as hell. You'd think they could stretch this bad boy another 500 feet and still have some giant office floorplates. Standing on 33rd between towers 30 and 50 is going to be overwhelming, maybe even more overwhelming than standing in between the original Twin Towers, just because of how tightly pressed together these two giants are going to be.


----------



## citybooster

I just want to close my eyes.. then open them up and presto, three years have passed and all this will be nearing completion!!!!!!!


----------



## j-biz

^^ Is that the ghostly apparition of VG's hand?? :lol:

Nice pics, though I do have to say 50 HY _kind of_ looks like the world's largest parking garage. I like it anyway.


----------



## Vertical_Gotham

^^Impossible!

I was wearing black leathery elbow length gloves.


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

The Lion said:


> He's right. Chicago has built one tower over 1,000 feet in the last 30 years. L.A. only has one 1,000 foot tower. San Francisco is just now getting a 1,000-footer. London recently put one up, and there won't be another for a while. Paris or Tokyo? Nope.
> 
> Meanwhile, New York City is building supertalls by MORE THAN the dozen.
> 
> *Over 1,000 feet*
> 217 West 57th Street
> One Vanderbilt
> 111 West 57th Street
> 432 Park Avenue
> One World Trade Center
> 125 Greenwich Street
> 30 Hudson Yards
> Two World Trade Center
> 15 Penn Plaza
> 50 Hudson Yards
> 520 West 41st Street
> Three World Trade Center
> 3 Hudson Boulevard
> Tower Verre
> 80 South Street
> One57
> 35 Hudson Yards
> *Likely Over 1,000 feet*
> Two Manhattan West
> The Hudson Spire
> 360 10th Avenue
> 31 West 57th Street
> 
> And this is just the beginning!
> 
> ONLY IN NEW YORK CITY! :cheers:
> 
> New York! America! The glory of it all!



Towers shorter than 300m can still redefine a skyline. Also, China.

Thanks for playing. Better luck next time.


----------



## Hudson11

SomeKindOfBug said:


> Towers shorter than 300m can still redefine a skyline. Also, China.
> 
> Thanks for playing. Better luck next time.


No Chinese city other than Shenzhen is producing more proposals than NYC. 
In the tiny spaces of midtown and downtown Manhattan there will be over 7 400m+ towers in addition to at least 18 300m+ towers by 2025. 
And I shouldn't need to explain that Chinese developers sometimes are incredible or build even when there is no demand.
Yes, towers lower than 300m can redefine a skyline. But that says a lot about that skyline compared to the monsters like NYC, does it not?


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

His original nonsense was 'only in NY', in response to nothing more than a big company buying a lot of office space. I didn't imagine I'd have to spend this amount of time explaining why that was stupid, yet here we are.


----------



## LondoniumLex

Sorry, Bug.

I didn't realize that you're a non-New Yorker who gets offended when diehard New Yorkers like me celebrate Gotham's dominance as a commercial center.

I hereby and wholeheartedly apologize and duly pledge from hereafter to refrain from celebrating NY's dominance -- strike that -- I meant ordinariness.

Wait -- my apology wasn't good enough. I hereby adopt, incorporate, and reiterate that which was said by Archie Leach in the attached clip:

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=KniUNdVZvH4


----------



## Vertical_Gotham

SomeKindOfBug said:


> His original nonsense was 'only in NY', in response to nothing more than a big company buying a lot of office space. I didn't imagine I'd have to spend this amount of time explaining why that was stupid, yet here we are.


Samsung wanting to buy their space. I get it. No plane flying by my head! Only in NY. Chase was looking to do that too.

Where else would a corporation prefer to own their own space vs. leasing?? NYC commercial real estate is a great & sound investment. 

Entities snapping up whole or part of buildings to $500m to over $1 B. They want to have something call their own in the center of the universe that will have great and proven upside.

Cheers cheers cheers


----------



## N.Y.C.H

Hudson11 said:


> No Chinese city other than Shenzhen is producing more proposals than NYC.
> In the tiny spaces of midtown and downtown Manhattan there will be over 7 400m+ towers in addition to at least 18 300m+ towers by 2025.
> And I shouldn't need to explain that Chinese developers sometimes are incredible or build even when there is no demand.
> Yes, towers lower than 300m can redefine a skyline. But that says a lot about that skyline compared to the monsters like NYC, does it not?


^^ It's pretty impressive to think about 18 buildings similar in height to One57 or taller becoming the norm, with buildings having to be over 400m to even stand out.


----------



## LondoniumLex

Hudson11 said:


> No Chinese city other than Shenzhen is producing more proposals than NYC.
> In the tiny spaces of midtown and downtown Manhattan there will be over 7 400m+ towers in addition to at least 18 300m+ towers by 2025.
> And I shouldn't need to explain that Chinese developers sometimes are incredible or build even when there is no demand.
> Yes, towers lower than 300m can redefine a skyline. But that says a lot about that skyline compared to the monsters like NYC, does it not?


Also, half the projects proposed in Shenzhen will never be built. The real estate bubble is about to burst there with a fury.


----------



## optimusprimal1

^^chinas boom can't last forever. there is also a history of zillions of proposals in shenzhen, and other cities never actually getting built.:bash:


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

LondoniumLex said:


> Sorry, Bug.
> 
> I didn't realize that you're a non-New Yorker who gets offended when diehard New Yorkers like me celebrate Gotham's dominance as a commercial center.
> 
> I hereby and wholeheartedly apologize and duly pledge from hereafter to refrain from celebrating NY's dominance -- strike that -- I meant ordinariness.
> 
> Wait -- my apology wasn't good enough. I hereby adopt, incorporate, and reiterate that which was said by Archie Leach in the attached clip:
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=KniUNdVZvH4


I'm not offended by your defense of New York. I'm offended by the inadequacy of your arguments. New York is the best city on earth, it deserves more than pathetic one-liners like 'only in NY'.

A legitimate case for its superiority can be made using rationality and common sense, but instead all you people ever do is spout kiss-off lines and affectations. Or focus on the wrong thing to try and falsely talk up a city that doesn't _need _falsely talking up. It's annoying.


----------



## LondoniumLex

"Only in New York" is a line that is routinely used by New Yorkers and has been for as long as I've been alive .


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

That doesn't make it right, or appropriate. Especially when the thing you are claiming is 'only in NY' is demonstrably _not _only in New York. It's lazy thinking. You can do better, and should; as the city deserves it.


----------



## iamtheSTIG

Right, let's settle your differences and move on please


----------



## t94

iamtheSTIG said:


> Right, let's settle your differences and move on please


This is the best course of actions. Just ignore superiority complexes and move on, please. Nothing you can do about it. 

That being said, any general ideas when this tower will start construction?


----------



## desertpunk

LondoniumLex said:


> "Only in New York" is a line that is routinely used by New Yorkers and has been for as long as I've been alive .


I've heard that phrase used for over 40 years. It's like saying "Only in America" (which is often used ironically).



In case anyone still has hopes, JP Morgan just announced 3,000 additional job cuts. Their hunt for new space could be deferred indefinitely...


----------



## econ_tim

I just looked out my window and noticed that the sun is shining.

Only in New York!


----------



## LondoniumLex

desertpunk said:


> I've heard that phrase used for over 40 years. It's like saying "Only in America" (which is often used ironically).
> 
> 
> 
> In case anyone still has hopes, JP Morgan just announced 3,000 additional job cuts. Their hunt for new space could be deferred indefinitely...


Deleted


----------



## LondoniumLex

desertpunk said:


> I've heard that phrase used for over 40 years. It's like saying "Only in America" (which is often used ironically).
> 
> 
> 
> In case anyone still has hopes, JP Morgan just announced 3,000 additional job cuts. Their hunt for new space could be deferred indefinitely...


JPMC is clearly trimming the fat, but it is still highly profitable and has over 15,000 employees at its 2 HQ towers that it owns on Park and on Mad (and thousands more at other locations in NYC). JPMC is the strongest bank in the world. Its HQ towers, particularly, its main tower on Park, are obsolete, and they need more trading space. JPMC clearly will build a new tower within the next few years.


----------



## citybooster

LondoniumLex said:


> JPMC is clearly trimming the fat, but it is still highly profitable and has over 15,000 employees at its 2 HQ towers that it owns on Park and on Mad (and thousands more at other locations in NYC). JPMC is the strongest bank in the world. Its HQ towers, particularly, its main tower on Park, are obsolete, and they need more trading space. JPMC clearly will build a new tower within the next few years.


 So long as they don't get an outrageously sweet deal from the city to stay, definitely look forward to them getting a modern headquarters. Great banks should be engines of economic progress and not masters of maximizing their already high profit margins by gaming the system.


----------



## The Lion

I ride with VG! :cheers:


----------



## Trex-md

Oooooh snap. Wait... 

A 200 some foot pyramid shaped building, that would be iconic in any city, is now nearly complete on 34 e 51st st. And it only has one freaking post on SSC. 

Only in New York.


----------



## Vertical_Gotham

@ Citybooster

No worries, 35 Hudson hasn’t changed! At least not recently. lol. 

I know it gets so confusing with all these number names for all these towers in the Yards.

The new design is for 50 Hudson Yards.


----------



## Vertical_Gotham

Previous version


----------



## dexter2

hno:


----------



## Jay

dexter2 said:


> hno:


luckily it was the previous version, hopefully they can come up with something better.


----------



## Jay

Yet another...


----------



## citybooster

Thanks V_G... I can breathe a little better about 35(I call it Equinox... people always call buildings by what they associate it with. I doubt anyone is going to go by all the numerical numbers for the HY towers)but now what the fudge has happened to 50? It's a two headed tower now... I know it's a placeholder because Related cannot help to change again the design as I'm sure they will. It's really taking me for a loop though, don't know what to make of it!


----------



## Eric Offereins

BorisGrushenko1812 said:


> That's just a placeholder, but I do Ike the torqued tower .


Not so sure if this is a placehlder, but the new design is a huge improvement. More elegant shapes and this fits in much better than a stepped tower IMO.


----------



## Jay

If they're not placeholders I guess that's okay, although shorter they look better than the original. 

The twisted tower looks about ~800 feet whereas the shorter one maybe ~600. Still nice additions.


----------



## citybooster

I did like the size of it originally... maybe more height goes to the West Tower when Phase 2 gets under way. The twisty one is nice, still kinda trying to size up the smaller one.


----------



## (:

Where did all of the square feet go? The new design looks half the size of the first...


----------



## Vertical_Gotham

^^ It's just spread out into 2 towers instead of 1 which is connected by 1 huge base.

I do like the design of the torque tower but just wish they will decide to make it taller and they can absolutely do better for that 2nd short tower and maybe then I could live with it as the final product.

It would be even better if they just decide to build that torque tower as a standalone with a huge base, sort of like Silverstein’s planned HY tower. If they stack the residential component on top of the office portion it can yield a very tall tower that could easily reach 1,200 – 1,300’ tall and that would be epic.


Whatever the case, it seems they have decided to make the Phase 2 Office West Tower into a supertall and has decided to go a little shorter for the 50 HY site, which is fine and kind of makes sense so they can just concentrate filling the office space already going into the market now being created by 10, 30 and 55 HY.

By the time Phase 2 Office tower will be ready to start, they can just focus finding tenants then which at that point would be less of a challenge.

Anyway, I am confident that we will see more designs moving forward for this site before it is said and done.


----------



## Rubicantes

The new version is ugly as hell! Why? Why? Why?
The old one looks so much like a 21 century re-interpretation of The Rock. It was beautiful.
This is so sad. It looks like nothing now. The two parts don't mix well together. It's an eyesore.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Can these Hudson Yards developers make up their mind? A new day, a new HY building gets redesigned. It doesn't help that every redesign is worse than the last. Honestly bodes badly for HY Phase II and all the stunners in the render. I didn't think 50 HY could get uglier than it already was. Guess I was wrong!


----------



## Jay

nadaa said:


> These are very preliminary plans. Anyway, Coach is 905' and it's less than 50 stories.


Neither actually, it's 895' and 52 stories, and mainly due to a sloping roof.


----------



## citybooster

There's someone on Skyscraperpage I'm sure is Robert or Lex (listed as JR Ewing there and very Walpole/ Lex like))and according to him he's been told by someone at Related that the apparent current two towers on one base configuration isn't happening... when they can secure a definitive major client it will be one tower, and a supertall. I really hope so, because it was driving me nutz because it just looked so off.


----------



## Vertical_Gotham

citybooster said:


> There's someone on Skyscraperpage I'm sure is Robert or Lex (listed as JR Ewing there and very Walpole/ Lex like))and according to him he's been told by someone at Related that the apparent current two towers on one base configuration isn't happening... when they can secure a definitive major client it will be one tower, and a supertall. I really hope so, because it was driving me nutz because it just looked so off.




That is great news!! It would be a waste dividing up that site for a 2 tower set up. That site is meant to be supertall for just offices. There will be loads of residential being created in Phase 2 anyway. That twisty residential tower would be perfect for phase 2 btw.

Cheers!!!


----------



## citybooster

Vertical_Gotham said:


> That is great news!! It would be a waste dividing up that site for a 2 tower set up. That site is meant to be supertall for just offices. There will be loads of residential being created in Phase 2 anyway. That twisty residential tower would be perfect for phase 2 btw.
> 
> Cheers!!!


 Plus they have enough of a residential component in 15 and 35 HY (Culture Tower and Equinox) in Phase 1 HY. Then again, knowing how fickle Related has been so far, who knows what they will do until it goes up, lol! It does though seem like common sense will rule with what develops with that McDonald's lot tower. Keep fingers crossed, guys!


----------



## towerpower123

Damn! I really liked the previous boxy white version. It would have really contrasted with the blue glass of the rest of the complex!


----------



## ThatOneGuy

It was way better before. :no:


----------



## seb.nl

Is uglyfying already a word?


----------



## Nuwanda

^^ there's something quite alien and yet lovely when Manhattan is exposed in such a bare way where one can see the streets and wide shafts of sunlight across open ground.


----------



## ILNY

50 Hudson Yards by NyConstructionPhoto, on Flickr



50 Hudson Yards by NyConstructionPhoto, on Flickr



50 Hudson Yards by NyConstructionPhoto, on Flickr



50 Hudson Yards by NyConstructionPhoto, on Flickr



50 Hudson Yards by NyConstructionPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

https://www.instagram.com/p/BlRTLi1gsqZ/?taken-by=c.lilianmarlen


----------



## Hudson11

@atlasacon on instagram


----------



## streetscapeer

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bl3eIFWHWJV/?taken-by=intheskynyc


----------



## Hudson11

slight height bump to over the 1000' mark.

http://a810-bisweb.nyc.gov/bisweb/J...id=8&passjobnumber=123151515&passdocnumber=01


----------



## streetscapeer

Credit: Andrew Campbell Nelson


----------



## germantower

I dont like the grey wall on 30HY. 10 HYs street level presence is nice and elegant, this is just outright wrong and ungracious.


----------



## ADAMASTOR01

!!??....Grey...the natural color of New York Granite!
It's not like it's a flashy yellow or pink..
I suspect you to be a bit picky Germanshower!...


----------



## Architecture lover

I don't seem to like the massive wall as well, but then again not every tower can look as welcoming as One Manhattan West, so I'm fine with it...sort of.


----------



## ADAMASTOR01

This SIDE WALL is perfect imo,just facing 50 HY on the 33rd street.
It's not like it's the main entrance!
SOBRIETY IS GOOD SOMETIMES...(are we considering being at HY or at Moskva-City!??)


----------



## Riley1066

Will 50 and The Spiral be connected directly to the 7 Train station?


----------



## Nuwanda

Two of the finest holes I've ever seen.


----------



## webeagle12

Nuwanda said:


> Two of the finest holes I've ever seen.


:naughty::naughty:


----------



## kingsdl76

Question -- Why do some buildings have such a deep foundation when construction begins and others don't? I've seen some buildings have what appears to be a foundation 50 - 100 ft deep, while others, like this building, are much more shallow? Why is that??


----------



## Nuwanda

kingsdl76 said:


> Question -- Why do some buildings have such a deep foundation when construction begins and others don't? I've seen some buildings have what appears to be a foundation 50 - 100 ft deep, while others, like this building, are much more shallow? Why is that??


Don't confuse the depth of the basement with the depth of foundation. In this case, the basement might only be ~12 metres deep, say 3 levels, but the foundations could extend much further down, and that would depend on the geology directly below the building.


----------



## uakoops

^^ In this case the foundations rest directly on bedrock, lots of which had to be blasted away to make room for the basement. In other places there may be pilings extending far below the bottom of the basement levels.


----------



## Luca9A8M

26 August 2018


50 Hudson Yards by NyConstructionPhoto, su Flickr


50 Hudson Yards by NyConstructionPhoto, su Flickr


50 Hudson Yards by NyConstructionPhoto, su Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

@archartdescon on instagram


----------



## streetscapeer

JC_Heights on yimby


----------



## Luca9A8M

14 October 2018


50 Hudson Yards by NyConstructionPhoto, su Flickr


50 Hudson Yards by NyConstructionPhoto, su Flickr


50 Hudson Yards by NyConstructionPhoto, su Flickr


50 Hudson Yards by NyConstructionPhoto, su Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Thyssenkrupp Secures $130M Hudson Yards Contract*



> At the 2.9 million-square-foot 50 Hudson Yards office skyscraper, thyssenkrupp will provide as many as 40 elevator systems in one shaft.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Thyssenkrupp will employ its TWIN elevator system at the 50 Hudson Yards building. TWIN, which the company also plans to install in the elevator test tower at its $200 million U.S. headquarters development in metropolitan Atlanta, facilitates the independent functioning of two elevator cars in a single shaft, thereby allowing for a more efficient use of space and the accommodation of as much as 40 percent more passengers.
> 
> Additionally, thyssenkrupp will support its product at Hudson Yards by providing its MAX predictive maintenance service, which is the first-cloud based solution in the elevator industry.


----------



## goodybear

^^Nice article, but the 40 elevator systems per shaft must be a typo? I think they mean 40 percent more passenger capacity per shaft.


----------



## Hudson11

@jcrowe555 on instagram


----------



## germantower

Nice, its almost at street level. Once that is passed, I suspect this to rise quickly, same for the Spiral.


----------



## NJR2129

The erection of tower cranes for this must not be far away


----------



## Hudson11

@journeyman_nyc on instagram


----------



## scdecade

This is going to be a monstrous monolith


----------



## germantower

^^ With a tower of the same scale rising one block to the north. I hope 2MW will rise with them at the same time.


----------



## Jay

germantower said:


> ^^ With a tower of the same scale rising one block to the north. I hope 2MW will rise with them at the same time.


And 3 Hudson Boulevard


----------



## Hudson11

Jay said:


> And 3 Hudson Boulevard


only if BP and Moinian have sense and restore its original design...


----------



## pqmoore

*Checking in on Midtown's Next Supertall Office Tower, 50 Hudson Yards*

*Checking in on Midtown's Next Supertall Office Tower, 50 Hudson Yards*


----------



## Hudson11

concrete pour


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBrnIJIJnGHA/


----------



## Crowns n' Spires

Straight out of the 60s.


----------



## JMGA196

This is gonna look great!


----------



## Uaarkson

This thing will look pretty epic at night. Pure office space.


----------



## ILNY




----------



## germantower

^^ This should go above ground in mid january. They work fast!

You can also see the Hudson Commons in the third shot. It looks a bit like 425 Park Avenues little cousin there.


----------



## Architecture lover

Love the white marble, but also wished the glass was more of a pale or silverish shade, it just looks too dark, and there already is one such tower right next to this one.


----------



## streetscapeer

@robharperjr


----------



## Hudson11

@declan_762 via @uscranes on instagram



> *@uscranes*
> Setting columns @_hudsonyardsnyc with our Liebherr LTM at full spread and counterweights.
> [...]


this shot only shows half of the site, but its about at street level. Onward and upwards! 









@john.drivas on instagram


----------



## germantower

The Vessel in the picture above looks like some alien drilling machine trying to drill into Manhattans ground.


----------



## Hudson11

@declan_762 via @uscranes on instagram


----------



## Hudson11

@danimal_nyc on instagram


----------



## Hudson11

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBtUZpSKjJIv/


----------



## Hudson11

leasing news: 1.3 million sqft / 2.9 million sqft is now accounted for. Nearly 50% and the building is barely out of the ground. 

*Debevoise & Plimpton heads to 50 Hudson Yards*



> The law firm is close to signing a deal to move its current office on Third Avenue into around 450,000 square feet at 50 Hudson Yards, a 985-foot-tall office tower rising in the West Side neighborhood, several sources familiar with the negotiations said.
> 
> Debevoise will make the move in 2022, when the $3.8 billion skyscraper—one of the most expensive ever constructed in the city—is complete.


----------



## droneriot

Yeah it's really time to re-think the reduced-size box 3 Hudson Boulevard.


----------



## Hudson11

https://www.cityrealty.com/nyc/mark...otos-construction-progresses-the-spiral/28401


----------



## Hudson11

@stephaneandre60 on instagram


----------



## Riley1066

Looks like they are working on the corridor connecting the 7 Train station with the underground levels of 50 and 30 HY ...


----------



## Hudson11

@mukeshraniga on instagram


----------



## kingsdl76

Man, this is going to be a THRIVING neighborhood in a few years.. wow!!


----------



## Luca9A8M

15 March 2019










Source: Field Condition, http://fieldcondition.com/blog/2019/3/15/construction-update-hudson-yards


----------



## NJR2129

I would have thought tower cranes would be up by now!


----------



## Hudson11

https://commercialobserver.com/2019...est-building-planned-for-hudson-yards/#slide4


----------



## germantower

I dont like the art in the lobby. It looks out of place in an otherwise nicely designed lobby, that feels like a 70s era lobby.


----------



## streetscapeer

A bit larger res

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bvy1ygHBvvH/


----------



## Eric Offereins

^^ Looks awesome.


----------



## Hudson11

hello tower crane









@nuageinthesky on instagram


----------



## Jan

Shouldn't this project be in de Dubai section?


----------



## UrbanImpact

Jan said:


> Shouldn't this project be in de Dubai section?


No, this one has quality. :lol:


----------



## germantower

Why should this be in the Dubai section, Jan?


----------



## Jan

I went here the other day to check it out and left after five minutes. All I saw was $700 million for a shiny trophy and a very non-urgent art center just to divert the attention from the dull and bland architecture of the big shiny glass towers with all their amenities which encourage people never to go out into the real city. This is for the ultra-rich and the selfie-stick tourist, not for ordinary city folks and urban souls. This has nothing to do with attractively mixed citiness or interesting urbanism. Hudson Yards is a good example of Dubaization.


----------



## Pohtija

Yeah it's for people (tourists) like me who love skyscrapers and new different vantage points to look at them from all angles.. 

Dubai was great too and the amazing Burj Khalifa!.. Visited there last year.


----------



## Justinos

Jan said:


> I went here the other day to check it out and left after five minutes. All I saw was $700 million for a shiny trophy and a very non-urgent art center just to divert the attention from the dull and bland architecture of the big shiny glass towers with all their amenities which encourage people never to go out into the real city. This is for the ultra-rich and the selfie-stick tourist, not for ordinary city folks and urban souls. This has nothing to do with attractively mixed citiness or interesting urbanism. Hudson Yards is a good example of Dubaization.


I'm sorry but I have to disagree. This is a different kind of urbanization, and that's enough to make it interesting to my eyes. Dull and bland architecture? No real city? I'm sorry but I don't think you're correct. This is part of the city as it is everything else. I'll go there and enjoy the urban environment every time I can, even if I can't afford living in those " shiny glass dull and bland towers". I'm glad Hudson yard is becoming part of the city, it adds value to New York more than you think. 

And last, Dubaization means nothing. Stop comparing Dubai every single time. It's a unique kind of a city. We're miles apart, and not just from geographical point of view.


----------



## Hudson11

Hudson Yards is open, but it hasn't really been fully 'activated' yet. There's so many ancillary developments like Manhattan West and a bunch of individual parcels that need to be developed before the urban experience can be fully realized. For now, the Railyard, which is only half complete, feels like an island. The critics have jumped the gun.


----------



## Jan

Hudson11 said:


> The critics have jumped the gun.


I recently read Jeremiah Moss' book Vanishing New York and although I think he is exaggerating in implying that there is little left of the typical New York culture in today's New York (I went walking around Long Island City and Greenpoint because Moss pointed these areas out as examples of gentrification gone awry, but all I saw were nice neighbourhoods), I agree with him when it comes with the speed and intent with which old-time residents, the edges of urbanism and opportunities for all, are being replaced by what he refers to as _blandalism_ for the happy few. Hudson Yards really has, and will never have anything interesting for me to offer as I am interested in real urbanism, not the Disneyland urbanism.


----------



## Hudson11

Jan said:


> I agree with him when it comes with the speed and intent with which old-time residents, the edges of urbanism and opportunities for all, are being replaced by what he refers to as _blandalism_ for the happy few. Hudson Yards really has, and will never have anything interesting for me to offer as I am interested in real urbanism, not the Disneyland urbanism.


 That's fine, but what you might be discounting is the fact that this was a dead zone before. It sits above an active railyard, so while you could argue they could have done better, it's far better than nothing. 

Of course, "better than nothing" isn't the standard we should strive for, but I want to wait until the rezoning is fully fulfilled before passing judgement.


----------



## Jan

Hudson11 said:


> r, but I want to wait until the rezoning is fully fulfilled before passing judgement.


Well, it is a reason to keep on coming back to ny, I give you that.


----------



## 3tmk

I completely agree with you Jan about it being bland however, as this replaces the Hudson Yards, at least it didn't "take away" from anything. It remains to be seen how much of a community this project would create around the green pathways that intersect it (I doubt it would, for all the reasons you mentioned), however the area used to be a huge black hole anyway. Can't be any worse than that.


----------



## Architecture lover

I also agree with Jan. As many know I was a huge supporter of the project, and I do believe the development is rather decent.

But after reading the disappointment many architectural minds shared a week ago, it sort of opened my eyes. This is nothing tremendous or groundbreaking really. It cannot hold the never-before seen title as the developers would so desperately want for it.

Still, saying it belongs to Dubai is a little bit of a stretch.


----------



## Jan

I actually don't want to criticize it as there are plenty of people enjoying areas like this. I guess it just isn't for me, just like all those other 101-must-see-before-you-die things. Regarding the "better than it was" argument, besides from being an argument that is typically used to defend mediocrity, when I looked at the old rail yard, what I saw was potential. When I look at Hudson Yards as it is now, all I see is easy-pleasy City Inc. I'm just more of a fan of more gradual urban development that is the result of many ideas, offering a lot of speciality and variety, and which allows for continuous tweaks and changes from individuals who live or run a business in the neighbourhood.


----------



## droneriot

To me it looks like Amsterdam Sloterdijk on steroids, and I enjoyed my weekend in Sloterdijk.


----------



## Guest

IKEA wants it's shiny blue hipster chest of drawers back.


----------



## Hudson11

theprodigyskylined said:


> IKEA wants it's shiny blue hipster chest of drawers back.


 now that you mention it, it does remind me of a dresser with the bottom drawers pulled out :lol:


----------



## Guest

Hudson Yawns. :banana:


----------



## streetscapeer

*Extra Renderings*

https://www.50hudsonyards.com/gallery/


----------



## streetscapeer

@clarkeengineeringservices


----------



## Hudson11

^^ such a suburban office park feel


----------



## germantower

Are there any renders for what will rise on the block north of the Spiral?


----------



## streetscapeer

https://www.instagram.com/p/B5Q-90kJ342/


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

streetscapeer said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/B4NJlEHH_TU/


How strange to see this side by side. In one, the core is rising followed by the outer shell. The other, the outer shell is rising before the core. :nuts: 

I wonder if it's choice or some technical reason why these two buildings, of nearly the same height and volume, in the same city, side by side, are being built so differently.


----------



## streetscapeer

https://www.instagram.com/p/B5i92jPpJ4f/


----------



## streetscapeer

Credit: Timothy Schenck


----------



## streetscapeer

https://www.instagram.com/p/B58GGmsHeIy/


----------



## streetscapeer

https://twitter.com/ShawnHeilbron


----------



## streetscapeer

davidben33


----------



## uakoops

What are those blue things on the trucks in the 5th picture? They sort of look like crane parts but the mounting plates suggest something more permanent...


----------



## streetscapeer

https://www.instagram.com/p/B6aqI1tAHhB/













https://www.instagram.com/p/B6Zi1I_lqyb/


----------



## Hudson11

r_191223313_beat0083_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


r_191223280_beat0083_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


r_191223134_beat0083_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

JC_Heights on yimby


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Construction Update: 50 Hudson Yards*
*JANUARY 07, 2020* | FIELD CONDITION

*Architect:* Foster + Partners; *Developers:* Related Companies, Oxford Properties Group; *Program:* Office, Retail; *Location:* Hudson Yards, New York, NY; *Completion:* 2022


----------



## Hindustani

Hudson11 said:


> here's an old vision. probably no longer accurate.
> 
> *VOA Architects Design 70-Story Mixed-Use Supertall for the Far West Side *


they need to work on this one. considerably rough around the edges. meanwhile, we are taking orders for far upper east side. supertall there is a welcome sign.


----------



## Hudson11

We have more info on that now. There will be two towers, the first one is actually under construction. No detailed renderings yet, but there is this diagram. 535ft tall residential tower designed by Handel. The second phase is supposed to be a 700ft office tower.


----------



## Hudson11

IMG_3216 by Dennis Fraevich, on Flickr


----------



## Pohtija

February 7
Hudson Yards by Noah Vaughn, on Flickr


----------



## LeCom

My CityRealty article

*Race to the sky: Norman Foster's 50 Hudson Yards and Bjarke Ingles' Spiral rise and get new renderings*

By Vitali Ogorodnikov

February 5, 2020

cityrealty.com/nyc/market-insight/f...e-ingles039s-spiral-rise-new-renderings/40881









https://ds3.cityrealty.com/img/1681...c538ac94+736++0+60/nyc-skyline-renderings.jpg
Image credits: Related-Oxford unless specified otherwise

_**Note: in this thread I'm only posting the images and info relating either to both buildings at once or 50 Hudson Yards only. For images and info pertaining to The Spiral, visit the full article**_

New York City’s latest skyscraper rivals are currently unfolding at Hudson Yards, where two supertall towers are currently locked in a toe-to-toe, crane-to-crane race across West 34th Street and Tenth Avenue. Upon completion, Foster + Partners’ 50 Hudson Yards will stand 1,012 feet tall, clocking in at 57 floors and nearly 2.9 million square feet, becoming one of the city’s largest office buildings. Across the street to the north rises Bjarke Ingles’ Spiral at 66 Hudson Boulevard, which will ultimately loom 1,032 feet and 66 stories and weigh in at 2.6 million square feet (of which 2.2 million will be office space). At the moment, both towers have climbed about a quarter to a third of the way up, and the first panes of floor-to-ceiling glass have encased the Spiral’s lower levels.

*50 Hudson Yards*

50 Hudson Yards is Related Companies and Oxford Properties’ encore to the Phase One of the Hudson Yards complex, which opened next door in summer 2019 (ultra-luxury condo towers at 15 Hudson Yards and 35 Hudson Yards are move-in ready with prices starting at $2.75 million and $4.25 million, respectively).

In a video posted on the building website, the lead architect, Sir Norman Foster, describes the gargantuan project as a “city within a city” with its own “squares” (e.g. sky lobbies and elevated atriums) and pockets of privacy. True to the architect’s city allusion, many of the mammoth building’s floors will measure around 310 by 160 feet, nearly matching the entire footprint of the city block where the building stands, and even the hefty upper floors clock in at 250 by 160 feet.

50 Hudson Yards’ expansive, tall-ceiled, column-free floor plates, along with cutting-edge tech capabilities and amenities such as a massive, glass-walled lobby with modern artwork by Frank Stella, have already netted tenants such as Facebook, which will take up 1.2 million square feet, as well as BlackRock, the world’s largest asset manager.









https://ds4.cityrealty.com/img/f2fc...d4f54ff152d162+1004++0+60/50-hudson-yards.jpg


















https://ds2.cityrealty.com/img/fc8e...oulevard-fosterpartners-bjarke-ingels-big.jpg









https://ds4.cityrealty.com/img/5cdc8885db5d5bc94c36316d4b2ebdaa0913d122+1004++0+60









https://ds1.cityrealty.com/img/30c01d5da4eb530ca69791d15a3cc8084b48eccd+1004++0+60









https://ds4.cityrealty.com/img/3c2408e1007d7757a5a312711bce3910e159cb71+1004++0+60









https://ds2.cityrealty.com/img/a3fe0e1844705ca5d50701e1b4897b905ce7e2e7+1004++0+60









https://ds3.cityrealty.com/img/c52b...a6a4b3312+1004++0+60/hudson-yards-offices.jpg









https://ds1.cityrealty.com/img/69be...oulevard-fosterpartners-bjarke-ingels-big.jpg









https://ds3.cityrealty.com/img/23a9...oulevard-fosterpartners-bjarke-ingels-big.jpg









https://ds1.cityrealty.com/img/128ff057ee1af045881ed6f892e28d0d4c7ddc1b+1004++0+60









https://ds1.cityrealty.com/img/eaba...fdc115+1004++0+60/the-spiral-ondel-hylton.jpg
The Spiral under construction with 50 Hudson Yards on the right, February 2020. Photo credits: Ondel Hylton









https://ds3.cityrealty.com/img/2bbc...50d5fe9ca1+1004++0+60/50-hudson-yards-003.jpg









https://ds1.cityrealty.com/img/f50bece222ce5941e2b7e01a1af6b1759c22cb0d+1004++0+60









https://ds1.cityrealty.com/img/fef4e3ab0881fed21cbc02bca09f2f991d950876+1004++0+60/hudson-yards.jpg

_**In the article, the section on The Spiral goes here**_

Like many competitors, the two towers share more commonalities than differences. Both benefit from the glass-canopied 34th St-Hudson Yards station of the 7 train across the street, the adjacent Bella Abzug Park at Hudson Boulevard, and the shopping and dining destinations at the nearby Shops at Hudson Yards. As a pair, the towers form a grand gateway from 34th Street, the principal thoroughfare in Midtown South, and advance the northern vanguard of the growing neighborhood, where desolate surface lots and commercial/industrial facilities recede before the march of progress. Both serve to “bulk up” the local skyline, which still looms somewhat forlorn on the edge of Midtown, and both will offer observatory-like panoramas from floor-to-ceiling windows.

Coincidentally, the architecture firms behind both buildings are engaged in a different type of competition in Downtown’s super-complex, albeit over one building rather than two. In 2015, Silverstein Properties opted to shelve Foster + Partners’ diamond-topped design for the long-stalled Two World Trade Center in favor of a similarly massive but drastically distinct proposal by Bjarke Ingels, where a series of stacked box-like forms seem to teeter precariously as they cantilever over the street. However, in a surprising twist, last month the developer announced a decision to revert to Foster’s original shard-like design. Time will tell how this architectural tug-of-war will turn out.









https://ds3.cityrealty.com/img/7a0e...udson-yards-the-spiral-vitali-ogorodnikov.jpg









https://ds1.cityrealty.com/img/4b89...oulevard-fosterpartners-bjarke-ingels-big.jpg

Likewise, it remains to be seen whether 50 Hudson Yards or The Spiral will top out first. Both have already made considerable progress since CityRealty checked in at 50 Hudson Yards and at The Spiral this summer, so it’s up to the reader to make their call as to who comes out on top.

Whichever finishes first, the real winner is the city, which replaces two derelict lots with pedestrian-active, tax-generating properties that contribute to keeping New York on the cutting edge of the global financial and technology markets. According to a report by Metro Manhattan Office Space, over the past decade the median sale price of NYC offices has surged by 112 percent (with a marked triple increase for office space in Queens); 2019 was the best year for office sales in Manhattan and the Bronx.

In the meantime, check out how the two stack up against the rest of New York’s hottest neighborhood in CityRealty’s ultimate rundown of Hudson Yards developments (grab a coffee, it’s a long one). For a shorter, more focused list, take a look at CityRealty's Top 10 Luxury Rentals in Hudson Yards.

---

Link to full article with more images, videos, and info about The Spiral

---


----------



## DiogoBaptista

> *Tour: Skytop at 15 Hudson Yards*
> *FEBRUARY 19, 2020* | FIELD CONDITION
> 
> *Architects:* Diller Scofidio + Renfro in collaboration with Rockwell Group, Ismael Leyva Architects (Architect of Record); *Developers:* Related Companies, Oxford Properties Group; *Program:* Residential; *Location:* Hudson Yards, New York, NY; *Completion:* 2019





Spoiler



..


----------



## Riley1066

Both the Spiral and 50 HY are going to rise to somewhere between the first setback on 30 HY and the Observation deck right?


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^ Looks like The Spiral will be, and 50 HY will be a bit shorter than 30 hY's setback. Edit: Wait but on SSP 50 HY's height is listed as 300, so in reality it should be around the same height as the setback.


----------



## streetscapeer

https://www.instagram.com/p/B9XVgWbJluT/













https://www.instagram.com/p/B9WxSNyH2Tf/


----------



## Manhattan Man

Sunday, March 15th, 2020.
(The Spiral to the Left, 50 Hudson Yards to the Right.)


The Spiral and 50 Hudson Yards by Xzeyvion Aryee, on Flickr


The Spiral and 50 Hudson Yards by Xzeyvion Aryee, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

first glimpse of the facade. Photos by @linajangphotography on instagram


----------



## WillBuild




----------



## Hudson11

Wednesday Highlights: Hudson Yards tower gets clad, new lottos and the future of affordable housing


1165 Madison Avenue, Carnegie Hill : New York City is reducing the spread of the coronavirus, but Mayor de Blasio says the improved numbers are still “not what we’re looking




www.cityrealty.com


----------



## philip

Initially, I did not think the spiral was a big deal, but it has been growing on me, and I think it is looking more impressive each day.


----------



## kanye

June 06 by agron.nyc


----------



## A Chicagoan

__
http://instagr.am/p/CBgjjtFj1IE/


----------



## streetscapeer

Source


----------



## DeaconG

This corner gonna be gud...


----------



## streetscapeer

Source


----------



## streetscapeer

url]https://www.instagram.com/p/CDITc7Rjy-s/[/url]


----------



## streetscapeer

*@archartdescon*


----------



## kanye

August 05 by *sandystolzmanphotography*


----------



## streetscapeer

Skyalign


----------



## streetscapeer

*@deetzzz07*


----------



## streetscapeer

by me


----------



## redcode

Aug 25









Downtown View by Joe Josephs on 500px


----------



## Manhattan Man

Monday August 31st, 2020. 


The Spiral and 50 Hudson Yards Update by Xzeyvion Aryee, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Aug 31









New York, New York. by jonathan Zhong on 500px


----------



## Manhattan Man

Friday, October 23rd, 2020. 


The Spiral and 50 Hudson Yards Update by Xzeyvion Aryee, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

__
https://flic.kr/p/2jYZTyL

I Want to Thank You by Mike McLaughlin, trên Flickr

Oct 25

2020 Madison Square Garden Voting Pre Election Day 9448 by Brecht Bug, trên Flickr


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

Looks like the Spirals already taller than 50 HY


----------



## streetscapeer

__
http://instagr.am/p/CG2OUa9HMcZ/


----------



## streetscapeer

Credit: The Dronalist


----------



## JohnDee

No way Foster designed this personally.. Some kid or underling must have done it, it couldn't possibly be the maestro himself who designed this lumbering behemoth! If so, he has fallen far. The guy who designed beauties like Swiss Re or Hearst Tower is now doing boxes that look straight out of 1960.

Again, this is a massive box, with a setback and a god darn checkerboard on the front of it.. and topped of with chintzy 90's marble trimmings. How creative is that? Not very. And it doesn't seem very Foster to me. Again, I'd bet my ass that somebody other than the man himself actually put pen to paper on this.


----------



## perheps

JohnDee said:


> No way Foster designed this personally.. Some kid or underling must have done it, it couldn't possibly be the maestro himself who designed this lumbering behemoth! If so, he has fallen far. The guy who designed beauties like Swiss Re or Hearst Tower is now doing boxes that look straight out of 1960.


He is England but similar his design like Europe type turn United States type but he very good design.

Your opinion in here oops.


----------



## marshalca

JohnDee said:


> No way Foster designed this personally.. Some kid or underling must have done it, it couldn't possibly be the maestro himself who designed this lumbering behemoth! If so, he has fallen far. The guy who designed beauties like Swiss Re or Hearst Tower is now doing boxes that look straight out of 1960.
> 
> Again, this is a massive box, with a setback and a god darn checkerboard on the front of it.. and topped of with chintzy 90's marble trimmings. How creative is that? Not very. And it doesn't seem very Foster to me. Again, I'd bet my ass that somebody other than the man himself actually put pen to paper on this.


You are the first one to talk nonsense. You don't like the design of this tower (everyone likes different things) and since YOU don't like it you say that a child made it. (what an arrogant person!) 
All architects, as designers, have their creative stages, for example Hearst Tower, but that was part of another stage, Foster filled the world with that design, for example here in Amsterdam we have the Ernst & Young Headquarters, Amsterdam by Foster with the same design. Now Foster seems to be back in the 70s, so welcome, because everything he does may be liked more or less, but it is always of high quality (the 70s were golden years for architecture and design)


----------



## xing lin

Granted it's certainly a big departure from Foster's most famous work, but you never know what kind of site specific or budget constraints were present in this project compared to his others. If the developer wants a certain amount of floor space and the City mandates a certain height limit, the architect can't do much but adhere to those guidelines. And it's true that Foster+Partners is a big team of architects now, so we also can't say how much input Foster personally had in the process. 610 Lex, 50 UN Plaza, 425 Park Ave, and this are all completely different from each other despite being all F+P works from the same 5 year span (425 PA being the most classic Foster design).

I think this still has the taste of a classic Foster work, with materially expressed structural columns and classy, refined cladding materials. It's just not his most extravagant design, which I think is fine.


----------



## redcode

Nov 02









Urban Paradise by amuhlh on 500px


----------



## redcode

Manhattan Reflects On Election Result by Val Tourchin on 500px









Hudson Yards and Empire State Building at Night by Val Tourchin on 500px

202011011 New York City Chelsea and Hudson Yards by taigatrommelchen, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

Hudson Yards and the Empire State Building on a cloudy day by John Dryzga, trên Flickr










Low Tide and Moody Moonlight by Val Tourchin on 500px


----------



## Hudson11

the core seems comfortably past the 268m/878ft peak of 10 Hudson Yards.









field condition


----------



## streetscapeer

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327852628664053760


----------



## A Chicagoan

Love the cladding!


----------



## baronson

From 11.7.20:



From 11.8.20:


----------



## GOL2007

Not sure if this video has been already posted here (I didn't see it). It shows some amazing coverage of The Spiral and 50 Hudson Yards starting 2:36. Enjoy!


----------



## redcode

Nov 26









Manhattan by Hun Lee on 500px


----------



## redcode

Nov 27


__
https://flic.kr/p/2kbAX2C


----------



## redcode

Nov 29

Attack of the Skyscrapers by street level, trên Flickr

West Side Yard, NYC by Steven J. Messina, trên Flickr









Manhattan by Hun Lee on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* Manhattan’s ‘trophy’ office buildings are begging for tenants*
New York Post _Excerpt_
Feb 7, 2021

The dreaded “G-word” — as in glut — overhangs nearly 8 million square feet of space up for grabs in “trophy” office buildings that just opened or are set to open by the end of 2022.

The tally we did with help from CBRE means nearly three Empire State Buildings’ worth of Manhattan’s most expensive floors have yet to be claimed during the worst leasing crisis in the city’s history.

...

But the coming wave of new offices, where most rents will top $100 per square foot, might be timed just right for companies that increasingly gravitate to state-of-the-art products. Tenants like Pfizer, Skadden Arps and Time Warner could have saved a lot of money at cheaper, older locations but preferred to pay more for amenities at their new Hudson Yards-area homes.

Developers boast about their signed early commitments, such as Pfizer's 800,000 square feet at The Spiral. But pandemic-battered builders must still find takers for jumbo blocks at their new skyscrapers. The largest available blocks are 1.4 million square feet at Brookfield's Two Manhattan West, 1.2 million sf at Tishman Speyer's Spiral and 807,000 sf at Related's 50 Hudson Yards.

More : Manhattan’s ‘trophy’ office buildings are begging for tenants


----------



## streetscapeer

Emoglez on yimby


----------



## redcode

Hudson Yards, Staten Island Ferry - 1/30/21 by kellyinbrooklyn, trên Flickr


----------



## baronson

From 1.18.21:


----------



## hkskyline

*Foster + Partners’ 1,011-Foot-Tall 50 Hudson Yards Officially Tops Out In Hudson Yards, Manhattan*








Foster + Partners' 1,011-Foot-Tall 50 Hudson Yards Officially Tops Out in Hudson Yards, Manhattan - New York YIMBY


Construction has topped out on 50 Hudson Yards, a 1,011-foot commercial supertall from Foster + Partners, Related Companies, and Oxford Properties Group.



newyorkyimby.com


----------



## redcode

Feb 17









Downtown clouds by Alex Alicea on 500px

2021Feb17 (3) by ShellyS, trên Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

Source


----------



## hkskyline

A few more details on the construction materials used and leasing conditions.









Foster + Partners' 50 Hudson Yards supertall skyscraper tops out in New York


The 50 Hudson Yards supertall skyscraper designed by architecture studio Foster + Partners has reached its full height in New York as Facebook plans to move in.




www.dezeen.com


----------



## JohnDee

Won't be winning any prizes architecturally. A boring building.


----------



## redcode

Feb 20









Under construction by Arash on 500px


----------



## The seventh shape

Is February the best time to visit New York? It looks beautiful in the snow.


----------



## A Chicagoan

I had actually planned a trip to NY last February but cancelled because...


----------



## streetscapeer

The seventh shape said:


> Is February the best time to visit New York? It looks beautiful in the snow.


you'd have to come on the day of snowfall or the next day....after that the snow gets dirty really quickly, not the best-looking imo!


----------



## OscarNiemeyer

A Chicagoan said:


> I had actually planned a trip to NY last February but cancelled because...


I have a ticket to visit NY in May, but based on current covid situation I will need to reschedule it to September.


----------



## Munwon

OscarNiemeyer said:


> I have a ticket to visit NY in May, but based on current covid situation I will need to reschedule it to September.


The lockdown will never end until you say it ends. Sorry to derail this thread.


----------



## Hudson11

crown/parapet steel going up. Not sure if that's the highest point or not.


IMG_7742 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1365498374150094848


----------



## redcode

Mar 02


__
https://flic.kr/p/2kGsLMa


----------



## Hudson11

Waterfront by Manuel Chaviano, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Mar 03









Bob the Builder by Dariusz Chelstowski on 500px


----------



## streetscapeer

__
http://instagr.am/p/CL_98Rjnhg5/


----------



## hkskyline

Midtown Manhattan looking Downtown panoramic by Danny Daly, on Flickr

Sunset midtown Manhattan looking downtown panoramic by Danny Daly, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

A3663 by Dariusz Chelstowski on 500px


----------



## redcode

Port Authority ramp entrance midtown Manhattan by Danny Daly, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

3/6

Wiestec CLS550 - 03-06-2021 by Christopher Estevez, on Flickr

The Spiral + 50 Hudson - 03-06-2021 - 2 by Christopher Estevez, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*March 7:*
Hudson Yards, NYC by Steven J. Messina, on Flickr


----------



## JohnDee

I'm indifferent to this tower.. The future of NY is glassy boxes, that's ok. That's sterility for you. This is accounting for you. The new world is all about function over form..

You can say that that's the best thing for the money, but I say that you can look to China and UAE and see that they build iconic buildings everywhere. You don't see that here. Just a large building, with a lot of glass. Beauty still grabs heart strings in the East.. i don't know about the West anymore. Seems like people are fine with cities that resemble server farms.


----------



## hkskyline

I suppose this one is a boring box, but the entire Hudson Yards redevelopment is quite impressive and has a few architecturally interesting pieces like the Vessel. Even the subway station entrance looked quite good, Canary Wharf style. Sure beats what was there before!


----------



## Ecopolisia

JohnDee said:


> I'm indifferent to this tower.. The future of NY is glassy boxes, that's ok. That's sterility for you. This is accounting for you. The new world is all about function over form..
> 
> You can say that that's the best thing for the money, but I say that you can look to China and UAE and see that they build iconic buildings everywhere. You don't see that here. Just a large building, with a lot of glass. Beauty still grabs heart strings in the East.. i don't know about the West anymore. Seems like people are fine with cities that resemble server farms.


Many of the authoritarian and still-cheap-plot countries you mentioning are getting use to conventional styles(yet, not quite international style either, tbh) now as well.Can't you sense that.
Haven't you been aware that Xi-china or UAE,especially Xi-china on the latest have boxes that just popping up as never-seen-before proposals like never before in its construction history, and that's to start with(unlike before..Could most likely be, due to the anti-weird-architecture law, alongside the equally recent national height restriction, which it's of course irrelevant here with our case ),because do you know why - I guess not - ,BECAUSE IT'S way more practical, more economic ,safer and easier to built, AND THAT'S WHERE WHEN much of the latest modern buildings in Xi-china and Sheikh-UAE even DON'T possess half OR more than half of that facade QUALITY,AT LEAST not on AVERAGE(besides the facade look, which most of them have,but again with the lacking of facade quality to be un-spared ,where it primarily looks rather clumsy ,cloudy and darkish, yet cheap looking,facade wise,unlike these ones here in NYC or US OR the whole Western world for that matter.AND, that's regardless of its height or design the Western 1st world allies and the box(but, at least top quality, shiny and glimmering ones, And,you can see that from every angles of their facade and entrance,too )-loving Japan building, when building high-rises - and,even lower than that,obviously,too - , the high-rises,skyscrapers and supertalls western countries normally build with two decades.

I think the West own the best AND most facade-manufacturing/producing companies. It really really seem so,or it's actually a fact btw,and Xi-china know that,so when Xi-china is lucky - and, like to invest more of that instead fancy designs,ONLY, which they recently distancifying themselves from) they would sure hire one,like they did with their few "top-quality-facade/cladding"-examples,like Shanghai tower's facade,etc,etc.(mostly their most prestgious and tallest ones)..

And, that's whether you like or not, but it's how it's with these ones and elsewhere in the West, they see their beauty within functionality(as you also more or less said, just more in a modest way), BUT ALSO THE QUALITY of cladding-materials, whether it façade, interior or something else.That's for the most part of course their priority ,when building a building no matter of height, and that's extremely obvious they do that, like for instance these here and elsewhere in the west and its democratic and moderate liberal 1st world country-allies outside the West)

So, could please take these also significant two architectural traits (i.e, facade QUALITY AND facade LOOK) into account, when you criticizing (in fact repetitively and for the most time also lesser constructively critical..) buildings, and remember to also not generalize buildings from this country or anywhere from the West, there's alods of top modern examples with great and extraordinary - to see it solely and more limited like you do,when estimating buildings in its whole,like only focusing on non-box designs - Tower Verre,35 Hudson Yards tower, Vancouver house ,Mississauga Absolute towers, the sister towers in Paris,134 Spencer street(aka. Premiere tower),etc.etc. and that's only the very tall ones ,i.e that category alone. I thought you were aware of that. I suppose not, when you were about to generalize US or West not having plethora of great and extraordinary neo-futuristic designs on its skyscrapers/supertalls(and, that's all on top of their already on average great top quality claddings AND in fact cladding looks, too).Hmm?
Good that that has been settled down now, I suppose.

Now back on topic, beautiful people💎🌈🤷‍♂️😌😉👍


----------



## Hudson11

Seems to be a case of selective attention to me. Johndee is hyper-focused on form and too busy finding the bad in everything to show appreciation to the good. Not how I would choose to critique, but that's subjective.

The form of this tower might be boring but the materials are anything but. White marble with plenty of detail and massive windows flooding the offices withing with natural lighting. The glass itself is a darker shade than its supertall neighbors to stand out, but not quite as dark as its other neighbor 55 Hudson Yards. Most companies who could afford it would probably love to work here. Not to mention, separate from the building, the subway entrance is right across the street.


----------



## Ecopolisia

Hudson11 said:


> Seems to be a case of selective attention to me. Johndee is hyper-focused on form and too busy finding the bad in everything to show appreciation to the good. Not how I would choose to critique, but that's subjective.
> 
> The form of this tower might be boring but the materials are anything but. White marble with plenty of detail and massive windows flooding the offices withing with natural lighting. The glass itself is a darker shade than its supertall neighbors to stand out, but not quite as dark as its other neighbor 55 Hudson Yards. Most companies who could afford it would probably love to work here. Not to mention the subway entrance is right across the street.


PRECISELY.Couldn't - or perhaps equally - said it better than that, Hudson.Wide, keenly observing, more objective, CONSTRUCTIVELY critical and analytical thinking is always the recipe to know the wholesome of something, incl. architecture, yeah. Simple is that to comprehend 😌😅👍


----------



## redcode

Mar 13









NYC. Manhattan. Ides of March (almost...). Blue hour by Andrei Shpak on 500px


----------



## Hudson11

A Day In New York 13th March 2021 by The All-Nite Images, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Here is a big picture article on the entire Hudson Yards development, focusing on the negative aspects of the retail part of the redevelopment but there are some interesting overall points :

*Manhattan’s Massive Hudson Yards Reaches Its 2nd Birthday*








Manhattan’s Massive Hudson Yards Reaches Its 2nd Birthday


It’s been exactly two years since Hudson Yards held its grand opening gala. After a year that included a lengthy Covid closure, the loss of its Neiman Marcus anchor, and other successes and challenges, the mega-complex is eager to welcome back workers, shoppers, and visitors.




www.forbes.com





I didn't feel it having a suburban feel though and a dedicated subway extension shows good planning before people moved in rather than after the fact.


----------



## Hudson11




----------



## redcode

Mar 14

2021Mar14 (3) by ShellyS, trên Flickr


----------



## Spookvlieger




----------



## A Chicagoan

Spookvlieger said:


>


From this distance Brooklyn blends right into Manhattan!


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline

3/14

NEW YORK CITY SKYLINE, MARCH 14TH, 2021. by NYMAN2010, on Flickr

NEW YORK CITY SKYLINE, MARCH 14TH, 2021. by NYMAN2010, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

Ecopolisia said:


> Not necessarily significantly worse. I wouldn't downright conclude that already, at least not really on this very photo. .And, there were two slightly better photos from The Edge and its view towards these two (were uploaded here and were from Instagram),but I just can't find them all of sudden(lol),whatsoever??....
> Well, you might think that, but I think it makes it more metropolis like and extraordinary to look at, particularly it to have company that nearby it that you would look straight to their most likely way better looking roof tops once they're fully completed, yeah. And, oh lucky you, Chicagoan, to have a hotel stay really close by. I just wish I were there now, too.. 😄😌👍✌😉


I'm not sure which photos are newer, but it's possible that there are parts of the Edge deck that won't be blocked by this and the Spiral. In frisco49ers's photo it looks as if a large part of the skyline is blocked from view.

And yes, I was very pleased to have a hotel right next to Hudson Yards! I wish I could've stayed longer...


----------



## Ecopolisia

A Chicagoan said:


> I'm not sure which photos are newer, but it's possible that there are parts of the Edge deck that won't be blocked by this and the Spiral. In frisco49ers's photo it looks as if a large part of the skyline is blocked from view.
> 
> And yes, I was very pleased to have a hotel right next to Hudson Yards! I wish I could've stayed longer...


Yeah, surely it would in some in fact kind of insignificant extent in one angle of The Edge other that the plaza and the Hudson Yards park nearby those ones would be fully obstructed from that one furthermost West northern angle, that's all, I suppose. Hmm, like to witness Frisco pic to be fully convinced, though. But, no matter what that high and so cantilevered it's still a must visit there and I bet I would love it fully..lol..😅😄😌..And, good to know, Chicagoan, at least you were there when they were all almost all completed, unlike my non-hotel-related visit there in 2019..lol..😬..Anyways, yeah, back on track, I suppose now. Hungry for more😄


----------



## A Chicagoan

Ecopolisia said:


> Hungry for more😄


I'll be posting a bunch of Spiral pictures sometime soon, after I sort through them... a side effect of staying in a hotel across the street from the Spiral is that you end up with a lot of pictures of it, even if you don't even like the building.


----------



## Ecopolisia

A Chicagoan said:


> I'll be posting a bunch of Spiral pictures sometime soon, after I sort through them... a side effect of staying in a hotel across the street from the Spiral is that you end up with a lot of pictures of it, even if you don't even like the building.


lol, ok.. How's that, then? Taking bunch of pictures of a building that you don't even like to take a single picture of,hmm? Whatta you know? For us, I suppose. Yeah. Right? Might be a mental struggle for you, I think..lol.. I'd - or we - totally appreciate that, Chicagoan..LOL..
Anyways, really looking forward to them, Chicagoan. I'll be waiting all patiently, then😌😉👌💎


----------



## A Chicagoan

Ecopolisia said:


> Might be a mental struggle for you


Sometimes I would think, "I don't really want to take a picture right now... but this is a unique angle of The Spiral that probably no one has taken a picture of before, so I have to take a photo while I have the chance!"


----------



## Ecopolisia

A Chicagoan said:


> Sometimes I would think, "I don't really want to take a picture right now... but this is a unique angle of The Spiral that probably no one has taken a picture of before, so I have to take a photo while I have the chance!"


Oh,ok,then.. When you say it in that way I'd get the paradox of taking pictures of it from your side, then..lol..🙄😌😉


----------



## KillerZavatar

last time i was on vacation i realized on the train ride back that i did not take a single picture.


----------



## streetscapeer

__
http://instagr.am/p/COQCWAasj0W/


----------



## Hudson11

IMG_0663 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

looks like the cladding is getting near the parapet.


View From The Edge, NYC by Steven J. Messina, on Flickr


----------



## JohnDee

glad this thing is nearly done. It's a blah tower with a decent façade. Overall it is designed to fade in to the background and leaves me with a 'meh' feeling. It is desiged as to not take away from the neighboring tower that is far more impressive on the skyline than this dotard box.

This flat box is a snoozer and I think a lazy attempt to fill in a lot with a building. But it is totally a filler building despite its supertall status and other than its nice glass, it should get no positive reviews from the press. It's a lazy attempt at building a massive office tower. Can you imagine London building something so dull. No, they would have some sort of shape to it. Check out the recent buildings in London and show me one that is dull. I bet you won't find one as they don't build boring boxes.


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

JohnDee said:


> glad this thing is nearly done. It's a blah tower with a decent façade. Overall it is designed to fade in to the background and leaves me with a 'meh' feeling. It is desiged as to not take away from the neighboring tower that is far more impressive on the skyline than this dotard box.
> 
> This flat box is a snoozer and I think a lazy attempt to fill in a lot with a building. But it is totally a filler building despite its supertall status and other than its nice glass, it should get no positive reviews from the press. It's a lazy attempt at building a massive office tower. Can you imagine London building something so dull. No, they would have some sort of shape to it. Check out the recent buildings in London and show me one that is dull. I bet you won't find one as they don't build boring boxes.


It’s a box to maximize office space.Businesses unfortunately want a lot of office space in skyscrapers, not bold and unique designs that limit the amount of potential office space. The WTC Twin Towers are a very clear example of this


----------



## A Chicagoan

JohnDee said:


> Can you imagine London building something so dull. No, they would have some sort of shape to it. Check out the recent buildings in London and show me one that is dull. I bet you won't find one as they don't build boring boxes.



















Landmark Pinnacle, one of my favorite recently completed buildings in London, is a box. Not all boxes are bad. And not all "FuTuRiStIc ShApEs" are good either.


----------



## streetscapeer

Source


----------



## Hudson11

Facebook to Bring Some Employees Back to NYC Offices in July


Facebook told employees that its Manhattan offices will open July 12 at 25 percent capacity, according to Bloomberg.




commercialobserver.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*May 27:*








Manhattan from across the river by Vasanth Rajkumar on 500px.com


----------



## aquamaroon

streetscapeer said:


> View attachment 1549477
> 
> Source


I know the obvious comparison for the whole Hudson Yards development area is Mini-Moscow in Manhattan, but something about this angle especially gives me a bit of a Canary Wharf vibe


----------



## Hudson11

The West Side used to be something of a wharf itself, littered with piers. Only a few remain.


----------



## Hudson11

Facebook Is Committed to Its Physical Offices, Top Exec Says


The company still sees half its workforce working remotely within 10 years, though.




commercialobserver.com







> after a shocking work-from-home phenomenon made the world question its office space needs, one of Facebook’s top real estate executives told Commercial Observer that it has no plans to pull back on an expanding global footprint.





> John Tenanes, vice president of global facilities and real estate at Facebook, said the physical workplace remains an important part of the company’s future.


----------



## aquamaroon

Source: Field Condition


----------



## Hudson11

The Edge, NYC by Hydrogen, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Jun 07

Gloom by John Dryzga, trên Flickr

Hudson Yards by Brian Logan, trên Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

massive and gorgeous cbd


----------



## sky_boy

Incredible


----------



## JohnDee

Zaz965 said:


> massive and gorgeous cbd


I'd personally go for more weird buildings and less corporate boxes, but I can see why many people like that.


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

Overall I’d have to say that Hudson Yards is a perfect cluster for NYC, in my opinion, it’s a like a less corporate WTC


----------



## Zaz965

I like massive buildings, for example: 55 water street building, it is fat 
















55 Water Street - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

Zaz965 said:


> I like massive buildings, for example: 55 water street building, it is fat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 55 Water Street - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


Lol how many types of buildings do you like? Maybe one of us can design a building that basically has everything Zaz likes 😂


----------



## A Chicagoan

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> Lol how many types of buildings do you like? Maybe one of us can design a building that basically has everything Zaz likes 😂


I was actually thinking of doing that. I was going to collect all of Zaz's comments saying what he likes, and then draw up an Ultimate ZazScraper!


----------



## Zaz965

A Chicagoan said:


> I was actually thinking of doing that. I was going to collect all of Zaz's comments saying what he likes, and then draw up an Ultimate ZazScraper!


actually, it would be some building in Coruscant 
@KillerZavatar, please, take a look













500 Republica/Legends


Master Jedi, our search is about to take us to a whole new level.Captain Dyne, following Darth Sidious' trail to 500 Republica 500 Republica was the most exclusive residential tower on Coruscant. A building in the Ambassadorial Sector of Galactic City's Senate District, it was home to some of...




starwars.fandom.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

Zaz965 said:


> actually, it would be some building in Coruscant
> @KillerZavatar, please, take a look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 500 Republica/Legends
> 
> 
> Master Jedi, our search is about to take us to a whole new level.Captain Dyne, following Darth Sidious' trail to 500 Republica 500 Republica was the most exclusive residential tower on Coruscant. A building in the Ambassadorial Sector of Galactic City's Senate District, it was home to some of...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starwars.fandom.com


Is that where Padme lives? Anyway, I would really want to be a senator in Star Wars because I'd probably get one of those sleek 500th floor apartments!


----------



## Zaz965

@KillerZavatar is a technician in buildings, please, Killer, answer us if it is possible to build a 500-floor coruscantian building on Earth


----------



## hkskyline

6/6

Hudson Yards, NYC by Steven J. Messina, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

Source


----------



## redcode

Jun 16

r_210617_256_beat0051_a by Mitch Waxman, trên Flickr

r_210617_518_beat0051_a by Mitch Waxman, trên Flickr

r_210617_718_beat0051_a by Mitch Waxman, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

One more daytime shot from Mitch's set :

r_210617_070_beat0051_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*High-tech machines take skyscraper construction safety to new heights*



> Two major tall building projects have benefited from robotic-style technology in recent months to speed construction time and keep employees safe while working at height.
> 
> The project team for the 50 Hudson Yards in New York City relied on an Italian-made machine that hydraulically "climbs" up the side of a building to provide structure and walkways for workers as they construct the building's steel frame. Once several floors' worth of steel is in place, the Despe Self-Climbing Kokoon retracts the walkways, activates its hydraulic cylinders and jacks itself up to the next tiers.
> 
> Suspended from the building's columns and driven by its own onboard generator, the Kokoon can travel between floors without the aid of a crane or even stopping work on the site, according to the Despe website.
> 
> Crew members at 50 Hudson Yards used the system instead of traditional panel protection, shortening crane time, lowering labor costs and improving worker safety, according to general contractor Besix Group. The unit increased safety for pedestrians as well, shielding them from debris and accidents related to falling objects, Besix said.











High-tech machines take skyscraper construction safety to new heights


Two major tall building projects — one in New York City and the other in Dubai — benefited from technology that helps speed construction and keep employees safe while working hundreds of feet above the ground.




www.constructiondive.com


----------



## redcode

Transitions by Arijit Sarkar on 500px

Saturday Morning Walk by Richard J Velasco, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

6/20

IMG_7599_p_g by thebiblioholic, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Managing A Megaproject: The Team Guiding BlackRock, Mastercard And NYCHA*


> The bigger the project, the bigger the risks. With millions of square feet at stake, a small delivery delay or hiccup in the permitting process can cascade across a whole development, dragging out timelines and pushing contractors and owners over budget.
> 
> With so many moving parts, it takes a seasoned project manager to organize each step in the right order, make sure that steps don’t get missed and identify points where projects could get derailed.
> 
> “When you’re dealing with a $2B project or a $5B project, every mistake is huge, and that can be overwhelming for clients,” said Richard Jantz, executive managing director at Cushman & Wakefield. “It’s not enough to hope that the person you put in charge is capable. A seasoned veteran knows where the cracks typically form and how to solve them far in advance.”
> 
> When he first joined Cushman & Wakefield in 2018, Jantz helped found a new team dedicated solely to managing some of the biggest developments in the country. Three years in, the Project & Development Services group has managed projects for owners ranging from Citi and Yahoo to Deloitte, NYCHA, the Simons Foundation and Nomura. On the west side of Manhattan, the PDS team is part of the team overseeing the construction of BlackRock’s new corporate headquarters at 50 Hudson Yards, where the global asset manager has leased 1M SF across 15 floors.











Managing A Megaproject: The Team Guiding BlackRock, Mastercard And NYCHA


The Cushman & Wakefield Project and Development Services team oversees some of the largest development, renovation and interiors projects in the country.




www.bisnow.com


----------



## Modis

Mplsuptown said:


> No city on Earth compares or competes on the same level.


yeh Hudson Yards alone can compete with many skylines around the world. NY is just on another level


----------



## hkskyline

7/11

r_210712_010_beat0057_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr

r_210712_034_beat0057_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr

r_210712_150_beat0057_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr

r_210712_093_beat0057_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

7/10

IMG_2788 Hudson Yards, Empire State Building by Serene Skye, on Flickr

IMG_2668 Empire State Building Hudson Yards by Serene Skye, on Flickr


----------



## ben77

Think this is my favourite Hudson Yards, its an absolute cracker..


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

ben77 said:


> Think this is my favourite Hudson Yards, its an absolute cracker..


Nah 30 HY is the best


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415791798128103425


----------



## redcode

Jul 18

NYC by Miles Glenn, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415635135563710470


----------



## hkskyline

*Six new supertall skyscrapers changing New York's skyline*


> 50 Hudson Yards in Hudson Yards by Foster + Partners
> 
> Facebook is set to be one of the first tenants of 50 Hudson Yards, a 308-metre-high supertall skyscraper designed by Norman Foster's firm Foster + Partners for New York's Hudson Yards development.
> 
> The 58-storey building topped out earlier this year and is due to complete in 2022. The tower, which is made of concrete and steel with a glass facade, is formed of three volumes that step back as they ascend in height.











Six new supertall skyscrapers changing New York's skyline


These six supertall skyscrapers have recently completed, topped out or broken records, changing the skyline of New York forever.




www.dezeen.com


----------



## redcode

落日熔金 by 仲夏 on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417158251196690437


----------



## hkskyline

7/18

New Modern Skyscrapers in Manhattan by Nolan H. Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Empire State View by Angelo Keene, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417648296470978560


----------



## redcode

Jul 22









@GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418395187819200515


----------



## redcode

Jul 23

NEW YORK CITY SKYLINE, JULY 23TH, 2021. by NYMAN2010, trên Flickr

DSC_0608 by Paycor Photos, trên Flickr










@GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline

7/22

IMG_0383 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

__
http://instagr.am/p/CRt0FZoDGeo/

r_210724_064_beat0062_a by Mitch Waxman, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1419184433974980608


----------



## hkskyline

7/26











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1419854885332340739


----------



## redcode

Jul 31

Manhattan skyline at 3PM. by John A. Fleming, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422149208375713794


----------



## redcode

Jul 31

r_210731_326_beat0063_a by Mitch Waxman, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

8/2











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422423385657720832


----------



## A Chicagoan

The parapet resembles 55 Water Street:








Beyond My Ken


----------



## Hudson11

the facade, too... the big difference is 50 HY has a setback podium.


----------



## redcode

Aug 3









Source









EzraPDF


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422611862642995200


----------



## hkskyline

8/3

r_210803_180_beat0065_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Aug 5










russellmanthy











Ivan_Bushka


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423446796186099717


----------



## redcode

Aug 5









D2N03928-Pano-Exposure copy by D'Andre Newman on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423568723437359104


----------



## hkskyline

8/7

West Side Yard, NYC by Steven J. Messina, on Flickr

West Side Yard, NYC by Steven J. Messina, on Flickr

Hudson Yards, NYC by Steven J. Messina, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424183666377383939


----------



## redcode

Aug 8









GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424566887573344263


----------



## A Chicagoan

*August 10:*


----------



## redcode

34th Street by MadMartigen, trên Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

@Hudson11, @A Chicagoan, @redcode , what is the name of these buildings hugged at foreground?


----------



## A Chicagoan

Zaz965 said:


> @Hudson11, @A Chicagoan, @redcode , what is the name of these buildings hugged at foreground?











American Copper Buildings - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Ecopolisia

Zaz965 said:


> @Hudson11, @A Chicagoan, @redcode , what is the name of these buildings hugged at foreground?


American Cooper buildings.You welcome🙃👍


----------



## redcode

Aug 23

38.WalkToEdge.NYC.23August2021 by Elvert Barnes, trên Flickr

30.WalkToEdge.NYC.23August2021 by Elvert Barnes, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

8/27

Garment District, NYC by Steven J. Messina, on Flickr


----------



## xing lin

Does anyone happen to know how NYC's zoning measures building height? The zoning diagram for this building gives a total building height as 1011.85ft (308m) above 34th Street which matches the spot heights in the plan view:















However, the diagram for neighbouring 30HY gives a building height of 1268.42ft but has the pinnacle spot height at 1296.92ft, which is the actual elevation above sea level:















The setback at 1016.08ft on 30HY seems to almost match the top of 50HY's parapet in photos, give or take. But there is no way that 50HY's street entrance is at sea level, nor is there any way its roof is 25 odd feet (about two storeys) above the 1016ft terrace of 30HY. Maybe there's a two storey mechanical penthouse yet to be built above the parapet.


----------



## A Chicagoan

xing lin said:


> Maybe there's a two storey mechanical penthouse yet to be built above the parapet.


Here's a picture I took of the roof a couple of weeks ago. It does look like they might be building something on top of it to me, based on the bottom right corner, but I'm not an expert.


----------



## spectre000

Pics by me, from today.


----------



## A Chicagoan

spectre000 said:


> Pics by me, from today.
> View attachment 1975538
> 
> View attachment 1975541
> View attachment 1975542


Do you have any pics of the roof? It might help us figure out what's going on up there.


----------



## spectre000

A Chicagoan said:


> Do you have any pics of the roof? It might help us figure out what's going on up there.


Just this slightly cropped one from being at the Edge. But it doesn't show anything really different from what you posted earlier. Looks the same to me.


----------



## CNTower246810

xing lin said:


> Does anyone happen to know how NYC's zoning measures building height?


NY Zoning measures buildings from sea level, most likely as base line reference because of the differing topography of the island and NYC overall. The 1011.65' figure on the zoning plan drawing is measured from sea level as well as the zoning massing drawing. As a reference, because 10th Avenue slightly continues to rises as it travels north in the Hudson Yards district, we can see on the zoning plan diagram that the sidewalk elevations are placed at approximately ~31' above sea level for the main entrance on Hudson Blvd. This would put the building at about ~980.5', which can be verified by the last setback on 30 HY which is 981.5' in elevation (1010' sea level elevation - 28.5' sidewalk elevation), as the two appear to be nearly in line with each other from a distance. The building is indeed shorter than 1 Manhattan West. But give or take a few feet the building is generally around 300m tall.

As for the bulkhead, it has already been constructed. The small structure on the corner was built to support the Derrick crane to remove the jumping cranes, it will eventually also be disassembled.


----------



## Hudson11

xing lin said:


> Does anyone happen to know how NYC's zoning measures building height? The zoning diagram for this building gives a total building height as 1011.85ft (308m) above 34th Street which matches the spot heights in the plan view:
> View attachment 1972004
> View attachment 1972000


If the diagram specifically mentions building height, then that is the height from the sidewalk. It will specifically mention ASL or AMSL if they're using elevation above sea level. DOB permits are always the building height, though some provided diagrams might use AMSL.


----------



## xing lin

Thanks for that guys. It sounds like the elevation diagram for 50HY must be the odd one out then, as it suggests a total height of 1041ft above sea level which doesn't seem possible given the photos compared to 30HY. There's a zoning diagram filed in 2020 that's listed, but the attached file doesn't include the actual diagram. Maybe it's the missing link involving a minor design revision?


----------



## hkskyline

__
http://instagr.am/p/CTPPIkSlB-V/


----------



## gravesVpelli

This would be an outstanding high rise if it were in another less dense city. But here it is unremarkable and reminds me very much of the 1960s and 70s buildings on Park Avenue. Attention is more focused on its immediate neighbor by BIG which is a more original design. Unfortunate, but really just another gargantuan in the cluster of Hudson Yards.


----------



## redcode

juanopaco









mark.cashion









berchele2020


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

A part of me just died…


----------



## redcode

Off to the Skyscrapers section it goes


----------



## Ecopolisia

WHY, jesússss..😬🥺...So, extremely close,yet still so far and too late..Always hate that number of height😭😭😥..😤..

It goes for every buildings there is out there with such superficially mischievous and irrational heights🤦🤷😔

..Could have been another supertall in NYC .It totally needs it for the symbolic list of NYC's overall amount of supertalls to exceed Dubai,etc., faster....

Hmm,the high quality or top quality on average of its supertalls' facades/claddings (not quite in term of design, whatsoever) is still in NYC's favor,but still....🙃🙄✌


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

The darn thing got Wuhan’d


----------



## hkskyline

*For Workspaces To Be Truly Flexible, The Solution Is A Raised Floor*
August 6, 2021
Bisnow _Excerpt_

Go back a decade or two and an office layout, once designed, would stay more or less the same for the duration of a lease — perhaps 20 years. Today, flexibility has climbed the agenda, and now, in a post-coronavirus world, businesses are acutely aware of the need to change elements of the business fast, including the physical layout of space.

One design element is growing in popularity among space designers due to how it provides the flexibility to adapt spaces quickly and efficiently, as well as facilitating bespoke design: a raised access floor system.

...

One design element is growing in popularity among space designers due to how it provides the flexibility to adapt spaces quickly and efficiently, as well as facilitating bespoke design: a raised access floor system.

Renowned architects firm Foster + Partners has long championed the use of raised floors. In June 2021, the firm completed an office building for the PGA Tour in Florida, using a raised floor to future-proof the headquarters without limiting the flexibility of its internal spaces. Similarly, when the firm launched 50 Hudson Yards in New York, a LEED Gold-designed building of 58 stories, in February, Foster + Partners released a statement summing up the benefits.

“Internally, the tower provides high quality, flexible office spaces that are suited to any user configuration, with floor to ceiling glazing and generous ceiling heights," the statement said. "The floorplates are column-free throughout and allow for a raised floor for maximum flexibility. It supports more collaborative ways of working, placing emphasis on places of interaction while also flooding the workspaces with natural light.”

More : For Workspaces To Be Truly Flexible, The Solution Is A Raised Floor


----------



## perheps

It's probably i am one notice this first place then they're end up 299 metres ... look like i am correct notice picture ... did they're heard me?... or people heard word from me?... i don't know...


----------



## redcode

bettinewyork









berchele2020


----------



## hkskyline

9/14

Giant Penguin by Eden, Janine and Jim, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

an.tse.huang









ms.drea66










berchele2020


----------



## fkus

Has anyone the forecast to these buildings be finished?


----------



## hkskyline

9/19

NEW YORK CITY SKYLINE, SEPTEMBER 19TH, 2021. by NYMAN2010, on Flickr

NEW YORK CITY SKYLINE, SEPTEMBER 19TH, 2021. by NYMAN2010, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

9/19



























Source : Twitter @ GaryHershorn


----------



## redcode

Sep 19

Sunday Morning Reflections at Hudson Yards by Barbara Elizabeth, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

eric.norcross









harlanerskine


----------



## hkskyline

__
http://instagr.am/p/CUJKmMVAPhZ/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CUJEyT1A5FJ/


----------



## hkskyline

A more macro view of Hudson Yards as a development and whether the $25 billion development is good :


----------



## hkskyline

9/23









Source : Twitter @ GaryHershorn


----------



## baronson

From 9.14.21:



From 9.19.21:


----------



## Fabio1976

To correct the height: 1.011 feet.


----------



## Ecopolisia

Fabio1976 said:


> To correct the height: 1.011 feet.


Well,we discussed that in the forum,previously.But, however some here said that that would be including its seafloor to its highest top,instead and therefore that lead to that many here pinponted it to be at 981 ft. from the street level..Whatta you know..Still,I hope you right about that,though .

But,when that said, you should have read the previous comments more often(there's a meaning why it now stays as it does now,you know..🤦‍♂️🤷‍♂️😅),before commenting something we have discussed intensely, unless you got a really late source that we don't know of course,yet, I suppose.
I'd like to be surprised for that only reason that it's confirming that it's (i.e. the 1011 ft you wrote there) counting the streel lvl to the highest top for its architectural height😅🙃👍


----------



## Fabio1976

It is 100% a supertall: Proposed Case for : 2021-AEA-10871-OE


----------



## Hudson11

Fabio1976 said:


> It is 100% a supertall: Proposed Case for : 2021-AEA-10871-OE


that's how high they are permitted to build, not necessarily how tall the building is.


----------



## Zaz965

it is time to build a 499-meter building in new york


----------



## Fabio1976

In most sites the height is 1011 feet, but also in the sites where there isn't this height, we can see that it is 985 feet (300,2m) and therefore a supertall: 50 Hudson Yards | Related, 50 Hudson Yards | Related etc, while wiki says that in August 2018, the height of the building was increased slightly, from 985 ft (300 m) to *1,011 ft (308 m)*.


----------



## Ecopolisia

Fabio1976 said:


> In most sites the height is 1011 feet, but also in the sites where there isn't this height, we can see that it is 985 feet (300,2m) and therefore a supertall: 50 Hudson Yards | Related, 50 Hudson Yards | Related etc, while wiki says that in August 2018, the height of the building was increased slightly, from 985 ft (300 m) to *1,011 ft (308 m)*.


Well,even with these different (unsteady calculated) heights then we still at a point where we as individuals can't conclude it 100 % and therefore to realter the title for that reason, only. Mostly because is that we even more trust a worldwide trusted and objectively analytical world's organization as CTBUH.org.
An Organization that ACTUALLY recently have put the height as it now stays here.It might be that that someone changed it back to that height when CTBUH.org did it, too, from the previous height of 308 meters or 300,3 meters to now being 299 meters.

So, therefore there's a main reason why it now after all these years that it has been concluded that it should be changed to this currently tricky height of 299 meters.

Although we are still generally aware of the previous heights you mentioning here, but we are just going with the most recent flow and being extremely updated as much as possible through a verified worldwide platform with specific expertise for various building information and statuses we have trusted in years now.

But, as a wish I 'd love to have it back to be what it INITIALLY was, like having from the streel level( and, not the seafloor lvl which it's officially is now ,when counting the previous heights of this building) to highest top at either these 300,2 meters or 308 meters of height or even taller than these ones here..

Good that that has been settled down and clarified once for all,I suppose. Any image-updates btw, guys?😅😉👍✌


----------



## Hudson11

Fabio1976 said:


> In most sites the height is 1011 feet, but also in the sites where there isn't this height, we can see that it is 985 feet (300,2m) and therefore a supertall: 50 Hudson Yards | Related, 50 Hudson Yards | Related etc, while wiki says that in August 2018, the height of the building was increased slightly, from 985 ft (300 m) to *1,011 ft (308 m)*.


the height varies depending on which website you look at. The architect's website lists the tower at 295m. We go with the CTBUH for the time being.


----------



## perheps

Fabio1976 said:


> In most sites the height is 1011 feet, but also in the sites where there isn't this height, we can see that it is 985 feet (300,2m) and therefore a supertall: 50 Hudson Yards | Related, 50 Hudson Yards | Related etc, while wiki says that in August 2018, the height of the building was increased slightly, from 985 ft (300 m) to *1,011 ft (308 m)*.


Ok Ok Mr Pasta and Mrs Pizza...i am one brought notice height wrong because picture seem lower than both Spiral Tower and One West Manhattan then someone find correct 299 metres and don't blame them or don't blame picture or don't blame me ... if someone find odd picture then you can help that's all.... don't compliant over height and you need look picture give you understand...


----------



## redcode

yossiflerphoto


----------



## hkskyline

10/5

r_211005_090_beat0076_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

NY NY 2021 _SNY6793 by Brent Billman, sur Flickr









a.p.s._photography









seeyacyan









91grandwagoneer


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1447029085104922624


----------



## redcode

seasheri


----------



## hkskyline

* Fitch Upgrades $2.1B Hudson Yards Infrastructure Corp. Revs to 'A+'; Outlook Stable *
_Excerpt_

Fitch Ratings - New York - 08 Oct 2021: Fitch Ratings has assigned an 'A+' rating to approximately $452,000,000 Hudson Yards Infrastructure Corp. NY (HYIC) Hudson Yards revenue bonds fiscal 2022 series A (green bonds). Fitch has also upgraded its rating on $2.1 billion in outstanding Hudson Yards revenue bonds, which will be on parity with the series 2022A bonds, to 'A+' from 'A'.

The Rating Outlook is Stable.

...

A recent demand and development report provided by C&W studied 17 buildings anticipated to generate the majority of pledged revenues, including four completed and nearly fully leased office towers with a combined approximately 8 msf of office space (10, 30 and 55 Hudson Yards and One Manhattan West). The C&W report indicates these buildings command higher rents than the surrounding area and the Manhattan market as a whole, with limited sublease space available. A retail building, 20 Hudson Yards, is also complete but its major retail tenant, Neiman Marcus has already closed, leaving more than 40% of the 0.7 msf vacant.

Three additional office towers with combined space of approximately 8 msf are under construction and expected to open late 2022 (50 Hudson Yards, 66 Hudson Boulevard or "The Spiral" and Two Manhattan West). Committed office tenants include law firms, financial services firms, technology and media companies, among others, but significant space remains unleased.

More : https://www.fitchratings.com/resear...ture-corp-revs-to-a-outlook-stable-08-10-2021


----------



## redcode

mrnyc









cristinae93









lawrenceshum









gui.brizo


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1447983432252887041


----------



## redcode

berchele2020


----------



## hkskyline

__
http://instagr.am/p/CVDS4yMgi9O/


----------



## redcode

Oct 16

All about the skyline on the other side of the river by Hulkaroy Jouraboeva, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

10/24

One Vanderbilt Summit by Shinya Suzuki, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

10/25










Source : Twitter @ GaryHershorn


----------



## redcode

Nov 1









GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline

__
http://instagr.am/p/CVuBRcKMgba/


----------



## redcode

Nov 7

A Day In New York 11th November 2021 by The All-Nite Images, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Source : Twitter @ relnox


----------



## hkskyline

1/11

Z09_0562 by Marcus Beasley, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

1/13










Source : Twitter @ GaryHershorn


----------



## redcode

Jan 13









morning by Michal Dziekonski on 500px

PXL_20220113_231029077.NIGHT Stitch by moondoggie71, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

Jan 15

Sunset glow on NYC midtown skyscrapers by Tuhin Das, sur Flickr


----------



## baronson

From Q4 2021:


----------



## hkskyline

1/23

IMG_7503 One Penn Plaza (1970), 230 W. 34th St., with Hudson Yards by Debbie Vai, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

curiosity: hudson yards before the construction
NYC vanaf Empire State Building by FaceMePLS, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*January 30:*

Late evening at Hudson Yards #2 by Amon Elam, on Flickr


The Spiral & 50 Hudson Yards at sunset by Amon Elam, on Flickr


50 Hudson Yards & The Spiral by Amon Elam, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

3/14

L1000189-1 by Raffi DerHovanessian, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*50 Hudson Yards Nears Completion In Hudson Yards, Manhattan*


> Construction is nearing completion on 50 Hudson Yards, a 58-story commercial supertall in Hudson Yards. Designed by Foster + Partners and developed by Related Companies and Oxford Properties, the 1,011-foot-tall skyscraper will yield 2.9 million square feet of office space, making it the largest building by volume in the first phase of Related’s Hudson Yards complex. ArcelorMittal provided the steel, Langan Engineering is the civil and environmental engineer, and WSP is the structural and MEP engineer for the project, which occupies a full-block parcel bound by West 34th Street to the north, Tenth Avenue to the east, West 33rd Street to the south, and Hudson Boulevard to the west.
> 
> Little outward change is visible since our last update in December, when the glass and marble cladding had recently reached the pinnacle of the tower. Nearly all of the façade is in place, with the exception of the gap where the construction elevator remains attached to the northern elevation. Sidewalk scaffolding will gradually be removed in the near future, while finishing touches to the entrance and sidewalks progress in the spring and summer months.











50 Hudson Yards Nears Completion in Hudson Yards, Manhattan - New York YIMBY


Construction is nearing completion on 50 Hudson Yards, a 58-story, 1,011-foot supertall from Norman Foster and Oxford Properties in Hudson Yards, Manhattan.



newyorkyimby.com


----------



## hkskyline

3/17

Aerial View, Hudson Yards, Summit Observation Deck, One Vanderbilt, New York City by Lenny Spiro, on Flickr

Aerial View, Midtown Manhattan, Hudson Yards, Summit Observation Deck, One Vanderbilt, New York City by Lenny Spiro, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

3/28










Source : Twitter @  GaryHershorn


----------



## Hudson11

__
http://instagr.am/p/Cbr0dy3Ok6U/


----------



## Bikes




----------



## Lincolnlover2005

At this point I’m just gonna illegally climb to the top of 50 HY and drop a tape measure to see how tall this thing really is because I want answers!


----------



## hkskyline

4/17










Source : Twitter @  GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline

5/10

Blue slkies - Hudson Yards, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

5/12

New York City: One World Observatory by Kevin Hackert, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins

redcode said:


> Jan 15
> 
> Sunset glow on NYC midtown skyscrapers by Tuhin Das, sur Flickr


When the Hudson Yards project was launched, I already hoped that sunsets would look amazing with the reflections on the glass. 
It sure does not disappoint.


----------



## Hudson11

Soul Cycle (Outside) - Hudson Yards, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

looks like the Spiral will finish up before this one, the hoist is still up here and the one on the spiral is already on its way down.


----------



## Fabio1976

hkskyline said:


> * Foster + Partners' supertall 50 Hudson Yards skyscraper opens in NYC *
> dezeen _Excerpt_
> Oct 21, 2022
> 
> UK architecture studio Foster + Partners has completed a supertall skyscraper in New York City as part of the Hudson Yards development in Midtown Manhattan.
> 
> Called 50 Hudson Yards, the 1,011-foot-tall (308 metres) skyscraper contains three million square feet (278,709 square metres) of office space, including offices for tech company Meta (formerly Facebook) and investment company BlackRock.
> 
> The 78-storey skyscraper is considered supertall – a designation given to buildings that are between 300 and 600 metres tall – and acts as a gateway to Hudson Yards, taking up a full block between 34th Street and 33rd Street on the east side of the complex.
> 
> More : Foster + Partners' supertall 50 Hudson Yards skyscraper opens in NYC


In this article too, there is written 308m.


----------



## Kamyima

Sorry nobody tell article or anything about this height?… you have look picture is 50 Hudson Yards height lower than Spiral Tower and One West Manhattan

299 metres 58 floors officially



My job let you know, they’re skyscrapers fan already shock discovered because i am one brought up notice of height


----------



## spectre000

CTBUH says 981 feet/299 meters as well.






50 Hudson Yards - The Skyscraper Center







www.skyscrapercenter.com


----------

